# Found any roadside treasure on yer commute?



## moonraker (Jan 22, 2004)

I have, on occasion, found items of value laying along the road. 
over the past 2 seasons, I've picked up
3 DVD movies, various tools, baseball caps
....but the best was a few weeks ago when I found a nice pair or Oakley M-frames laying right on the white line, in near new condition :thumbsup: 

What prizes have you found?


----------



## Central Scrutinizer (Aug 30, 2005)

Cheap folding knife, a billiard ball (?), a Snap-On 1/4" ratchet, assorted pliers and wrenches. Best thing I've found on my commute was a filthy DeWalt DW9109 charger, which I cleaned up, found out it still worked, and then hacked so I could charge my homebrew light's battery pack with it while driving to the trails.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

A quarter at my stop for an intersection. A very long extension cord but it was damaged from dragging a bit so I hung it on the nearest mailbox for the landowner or someone driving by to claim. Also these:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

and they make a nice display with the tropical ones from the butterfly gardens.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Estwing hammer, tape measure, wallet (owner located), work gloves. Best find ever was not on a commute; I was riding on a discontinued town road that became a snowmachine trail, and found an 1865 Indian Head penny. I imagined someone dropping it while hitching up their horse & wagon.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

A used hypodermic needle with accompanying spoon
a crack pipe
lots of bits off of cars
and I'm pretty sure I saw a fetus last month

I have not stopped to pick up any of these items.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

1 cellphone (found out who owner was, returned it)
1 Logitech cordless mouse (with USB dongle thingy)
3 full water bottles (left them where I found them)
countless piles of horsecrap (left them where I found them)
lots of broken glass (my tires decided to embrace it many times)
:thumbsup:


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

mtbxplorer said:


> I was riding on a discontinued town road that became a snowmachine trail, and found an 1865 Indian Head penny. I imagined someone dropping it while hitching up their horse & wagon.


Now _that_ is freakin' sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## Spikington2 (Aug 30, 2010)

I love the thread idea. I've only just started commuting to work this week (62 miles so far) and already found 2 burned cd's, one awful, the other made a better frisbee, a single work glove and a rusty craftsman screwdriver with a lifetime warranty I just might try to get exchanged.


----------



## Marcster (Apr 28, 2010)

Though I haven't ridden my commute yet, I've walked along the shoulder plenty of times (my mechanic is located on the same road so I'll drop the car off for service and walk home).

Most finds are road kill -- dead crows and other small birds and the occasional squirrel or possum all in various states of decay. I leave those there...


----------



## Mr. GT (Jan 17, 2004)

cd's
bungee cords
dead animals

i only retrieve the bungee cords if they are in decent shape


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

For those of you in California - http://www.wildlifecrossing.net/california/


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

plenty of good stuff including money. craftsman screw drivers, pliers. duralast pliers. channelock brand wire cutters. malco snips. blue point hammer. wrenches. i like picking up the tools because i can use them at work as a bike mechanic


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Novara rain pants, perfect fit!

Planet bike superflash rear light, use it everyday! 

Craftsman 10mm / 11mm wrench, now part of my tool kit!

Headband . . .


----------



## ubernerd (Mar 22, 2010)

Sugoi helmet rain cover - right when I needed one.

Full sized sledge hammer. That was fun to ride home with - especially up the hill to my house. Starting up at intersections was an interesting juggling/balance act.


----------



## Significant Otter (Aug 13, 2010)

Found a Benchmade 912SBKD2 one day... Sent it back to Benchmade for a clean/tune-up/general once over and had my last name engraved at the same time. It's a great EDC knife. :thumbsup:


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

ubernerd said:


> Full sized sledge hammer. That was fun to ride home with - especially up the hill to my house. Starting up at intersections was an interesting juggling/balance act.


Glad you weren't behind the truck that fell off of! :eekster:


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

ubernerd said:


> Full sized sledge hammer. That was fun to ride home with - especially up the hill to my house. Starting up at intersections was an interesting juggling/balance act.


Dang! I wondered where that go to!


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

A very large brown dildo. 
A full size bike pump.
A 9mm Czech made semi-auto pistol (turned in to police never touched it with bare fingers)
Many multi tools on the trails


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

Not nearly enough stuff, really, you'd think a mess load of wallets, stolen goods thrown away in haste. Stuff like that...in my fantasies. But really, c'mon...just mess. Okay, I did find a box of auger bits down in a ditch- damn heavy. Had to wait and pick up later.

Now, mountain biking...plenty of strange stuff hidden in the backwoods such as...

http://www.ruralmysteries.com/blog/index.html#04boxingcage01

.


----------



## ubernerd (Mar 22, 2010)

BrianMc said:


> Dang! I wondered where that go to!


I'd be *happy* to "give it back". There are some house projects requiring it that have to be done this weekend. It's be a shame if I didn't have it any more and had to go riding instead.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

ubernerd said:


> I'd be *happy* to "give it back". There are some house projects requiring it that have to be done this weekend. It's be a shame if I didn't have it any more and had to go riding instead.


Could you imagine THAT in a 'flat rate' USPS box?!  Finders keepers!

Passionate purple panties left untouched, but not without daydreams of delightful daliances and a post in thread on random thoughts.


----------



## Tom93R1 (Jan 26, 2005)

I found a cell phone. Conveniently it was the exact model I already had and was going to replace soon due to having been dropped too many times. The one I found had the battery removed, the SIM card removed, and the battery cover put back on. No numbers in it but had a few pictures. I ended up getting a year of use with my old battery in it.


----------



## gotmilk? (Oct 10, 2010)

I got a nice SKS seat post mount rear fender. Fits my bike just fine.


----------



## mattskn (Jun 6, 2008)

Took the long way home after work in winter and found a
18" ridged pipe wrench
The other day found a bowl full of nuts and bolt scattered on the rd, yeah i had to stop and pick them up.
Then there are those miscellanies screw drivers, bungee cords, and wrenches. you sure can find alot at 10mph.


----------



## dyersburgguy (Mar 21, 2009)

I found a a plastic cigarette case with some weed,papers and a little bic lighter in it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

Ray Bans, cash, tools, bike parts, porn, cds, cell phones, and the best was an ice cold gatorade sealed sitting upright on a 100 degree day.


----------



## fatboypup (Apr 1, 2010)

golf balls


----------



## A girl from Seattle (May 3, 2007)

Riding to work last summer I found a Stella Artois glass in perfect condition, with the gold rim and everything, just sitting on the sidewalk.


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

I found some awesome, tough nylon-ish cord wrapped around a piece of wood. It was handy at work.


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

My best find was a full chef's fold with 2 x 8" knives, carving, paring, blades. All Wustof. probably around $400 worth of kit. Market Street SF. I posted a found notice on craigslist but got no response.


----------



## BillTCat (Jan 25, 2009)

Is this treasure?


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

BillTCat said:


> Is this treasure?
> 
> Did you find the box, or is that just what you harvested out of your tires?  :madman:
> 
> ...


----------



## Tom93R1 (Jan 26, 2005)

a box of tetanus?


----------



## burmer_skark (Nov 23, 2004)

I found a Snap On 3/4" 80 tooth extended handle ratchet last week. Like this one but with some scratches.


----------



## ubernerd (Mar 22, 2010)

One of these this morning.







Slightly more beat up, but same icy blue color. :thumbsup:


----------



## mikeyonthemadone (Jul 4, 2009)

I found $240.00 cash wrapped in a rubber band run over many times....


Mikey


----------



## zuk88 (Feb 16, 2005)

A pair of Fox MTB gloves...I'm still using them five years later.


----------



## blazemaster83 (May 8, 2008)

thats a very nice ratchet. you got a good deal on it =p


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

gonna try to remember all my road swagg, throw in the mtn swagg as well; 1 pump ,pair of glasses,5 dollar bill, various change, un opened gatorade(last week in ringwood), a couple of plyers over the years a few open end wrenches.At least a couple of screw drivers, my tires have found a couple of screws and a few nails ,but i've never found a hammer. I found a dirt bike off the side of the trail once, left that. Found a jumper once under the george washington bridge, left him alone, went and got the police.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Today's find, snow helmet in the ditch, well used but serviceable. I must have looked very safety concious, wearing 1 helmet & carrying another. Put it in Lost & Found on craigslist, but could been there in the snowbank a while. If you wear a Large & need one, let me know. Smith Variant Brim, army green.


----------



## XCSKIBUM (Mar 15, 2010)

Last spring I found a nice pair of Underarmour gloves in a residential neighborhood, but somehow, over the winter, I misplaced them myself.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

mtbxplorer said:


> Today's find, snow helmet in the ditch, well used but serviceable. I must have looked very safety concious, wearing 1 helmet & carrying another. Put it in Lost & Found on craigslist, but could been there in the snowbank a while. If you wear a Large & need one, let me know. Smith Variant Brim, army green.


Wow, that's a nice helmet! :thumbsup:


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

A huge cast iron skillet, now used daily.
Two disposed of bikes, stripped of many parts. Except cranks and a rear rack. Now have two extra sets of Deore square taper cranks and a rack on my commuter. 
I often pass things and am too into the ride to turn around and pick it up. Always kick myself for it later.


----------



## Marcster (Apr 28, 2010)

stumblemumble said:


> A huge cast iron skillet, now used daily.


I find that strangely humorous...


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Yes, stumble, am impressed with your cargo-carrying feats. Plus I want one of those heavy skillets. My gram always said never scrub them, just wipe if possible.


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

*Sorry, have to promote cast iron...*



mtbxplorer said:


> Yes, stumble, am impressed with your cargo-carrying feats. Plus I want one of those heavy skillets. My gram always said never scrub them, just wipe if possible.


LOL. Things like those I hide and pick up with later when in the truck. I switched entirely to cast iron. You don't use soap, just rinse (avoid scrubbing if possible). That layer of black is carbonized fat that is bonded to the iron, basically a natural Teflon coating. You actually get a small amount of iron added to your diet cooking on cast iron. It's good for you, and a lot better than a small amount of Teflon in your diet. If you're looking this is a great combo, the pan fits as a lid for the pot and vice versa:


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ and I learned from a friend in water quality that teflon is the new DDT,mercury, etc., they are finding it in fish all over -ick. It's in a lot of waterproofed bike stuff too.

But you burst my bubble, I liked the image of the biker balancing the skillet and bike frames en route.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a cast iron kettle from the civil war. Didn't find it on the side of the road though. :lol:

I found a pretty nice Gerber multitool (leatherman-type deal) and a pair of leather work gloves that fit great. I got a season of woodcutting out of the gloves, and I use the multitool all the time.


----------



## mdrauh (Nov 25, 2010)

Not on my commute, but I was leisurely cruising around some neighborhoods with a buddy and picked up a Benchmade Nimravus (a knife) from the middle of an intersection. I gave it to my dad and he sent it into Benchmade to get the blade reworked. It had gotten pretty messed up after falling off of a moving car. Minus the cost of shipping and fixing the blade, it was about a $75 profit.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Aw, man! When this thread was fresh I racked my brain tyring to think of something better than bungie cords that I`d found while riding. But I came up with a big fat nothing. Now that it`s active again, I tried again and still just bungie cords- I must be very unobservant! Since I have nothing to share for bicycling loot, I`ll tell you all about my favorite non-biking find.

The find took place on an internal combustion camping and recon mission with my buddy from Boise. It was laying in the middle of a dirt road near Sunbeam, ID. I stopped to grab it and have been using it ever since. It was....

an 18 inch round grill from a patio barbecue, and worth AT LEAST $0.50 if I had sourced it from the finest garage sale in the land!


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

I found this

A 1991 Schwinn High Plains 
The Frame was Made in Greenville Mississippi Chromoly Frame and Fork
I'm going to clean it up and sell it this summer


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

That is a nice find! But surely they could have come up with a better name than "High Plains" for a bike made in Mississippi.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^ Like "Mud Bug"? Muscle Showalls?


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I was just thinking this morning as I pedaled that I had not seen any roadside treasures lately, and also had not seen any reported on MTBR. And what did I find the next minute? A small treasure...


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

There is a nice bungee cord on my route that I've been meaning to pick up for several days. But it's in a fast section and I never want to stop.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

my dad's found two appliance dollies on the freeway over the years. I've had one of them for years. It's a basic steel job with no frills. He kept the one with the built-in ratchet strap and the tracks that keep steps from getting torn up.

there's a lot of hardware at the 5-track railroad crossing on my commute. Nothing worth keeping, though.


----------



## Fruita Girl (Dec 29, 2007)

Tools, cell phone, bungee cords, deer antlers, marmot teeth, more tools, tie downs with webbing, bead necklace, mini wooden baseball bat. Guess that's about it.


----------



## derockus (Mar 27, 2009)

i found some purple ear bud headphones that smelled like a girl. a brown foxhead hat.


----------



## olegbabich (Dec 28, 2007)

16 GB I-Pod Nano. Lots of other stuff, but that was the best one.:thumbsup:


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Nice find! Want to trade for a screwdriver????


----------



## wuzilla (Sep 9, 2008)

I found one of those fancy computerized Mercedes Benz keys outside of Carmax. Thought about taking the time to bring it back to the dealer, but it had already been run over several times and I was lazy. Someone at Carmax isn't going to be happy trying to replace that!


----------



## Boise Jim (Apr 19, 2010)

WTF!
I ride a crapload of miles and haven't found squat!
Trash, that's about it.


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

One day I found about 1/4 ounce of weed in a plastic bag in the bike lane. Pretty good ****, too.


----------



## motomuppet (Sep 27, 2011)

^ some days just start off better than others! I have not found anything! Will have to start paying more attention....


----------



## IRONMAN1518 (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow some cool stuff you guys have found! On the road and in the dirt have found
lots of loose change, (at on place 38cents scattered on the ground); A NICE Performance fleece jacket (still use it), bungee cords, "Gentleman Magazines with educational pictures", screwdrivers, combination wrenches, 8 inch Crescent wrench, lots of clothes items( I didn't pick up); golf balls, 1 baseball, home recorded cassette tape of "El Gran Combo" from Puerto Rico, and it still plays! Cassette tape in case of "Quiet Riot", still played gave away to on of my metal head friends; Numerous bike water bottle and tubes at races; biking gloves, TONS of road kill, skunk, coyote, rabbit, snake, cat, dog, single shoes, some lady's "undies", small teddy bear (Thanksgiving Day 2000), still have him mounted on my handle bars; one pair sunglasses, used them for a while, numerous nails, screws, bolts, nuts, washers (NO dryers); 

The two STRANGEST things: 
Driving home from a tri, a cyclist road shoe; a few days riding another highway the partner shoe to the first one I found! Damn! When I told the guys I was ridding with that I had the partner to this shoe, they kinda looked at me funny......Called a bike shop in the next town to pass the word around and found the guy who lost them, he had taken his shoes off and placed them on his bumper (OLD car steel bumper) and he forgot them and took off for home. Returned to the owner.

Went to a huge race (2000 starters) Chupacabras 100km in Juarez Mexico. Found a Topeak Alien bike tool, I was stoked! When I got back to the parking lot some guys from my town were talking and one said he lost a Topeak Alien. (Damn there went my free tool). Went to another race, found the same Alien, but I knew who to return it to, yes the SAME guy lost the same tool!!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I found a dead cat on my commute today. black with a white chest and belly.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Trash day find. Thule square load bars, and 4 feet, with ski racks, no keys for locks. There are like 50 different feet to fit all different makes of cars. This one fit my 99 corolla, with gutters. $ 12 for new keys from thule, sweet. Best find ever.


----------



## B1KER (Jul 19, 2006)

I found a Gerber leatherman style tool. Also if you ride Salmon Falls in Nor Cal I was with riding with a guy that lost a Garmin GPS. I'm sure someone has found that since, if not...keep your eyes open! I think the statute of limitations has passed so it's finders keepers now! Besides it was someone I met up with from here and never road with again. Who knows...could be one of you guys? LOL


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

A 6-pack with 4 sealed 24oz GatorAid sport bottles. With 1 bottle cage open and no pockets. I tried my best to take all 3 but lost one right in the middle of a busy intersection... I left that one for somebody else to find.
Previously, lots of tiedowns, bugnees, some junky tools, 5/8" chain hook, change, like new baseball hat (and a lot of old ones that I pass by) and one decent snap-on 3/8 ratchet. Probably a lot more that I am forgetting.


----------



## Fruita Girl (Dec 29, 2007)

Forgot about the half dead man in the ditch. Called the 911!


----------



## Mike83 (Jun 3, 2008)

Fruita Girl said:


> Forgot about the half dead man in the ditch. Called the 911!


Was it half of a dead man or a man who was half dead? :eekster:

I found a Western brand hunting knife a couple weeks ago. Chipped blade and pretty bad shape but my dremel and sharpening stone made it totally functional.

Very small Craftsman screwdriver. Handle was beat up but blade was perfect. Found the same kind underneath my water heater too.


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

my best finds have been a pair of pearl izumi cycling mitts (just as my fingerless XC gloves were wearing out) and a cateye led commuter light, still in it's slightly mangled packaging. Still, I view any commuter lights (especially rear blinkies) as like cigarette lighters - they're all part of a giant cosmic circus, which slowly rotates blinkies/cigarette lighters between temporary homes. You don't own a blinkie, you just house it for a while until you lose it and find another


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

16k gold ring, lots of trash, and a korn cd that I left where I found it.
Found a few multi tools while mountain biking


----------



## Dalton (Jun 30, 2004)

I saw a funeral flag this morning, but I didn't pick it up. Might find a good use for the magnet if it was still there.... maybe Monday.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Letherman, bungee cords, misc other tools.... Student Driver magnet


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

I found a Loonie once.


----------



## mikeyonthemadone (Jul 4, 2009)

240.00 cash, (run over many times in the middle of an intersection,) digital calipers, a box full of 500 watt halogen bulbs, (unbroken!) Various tools and assorted junk, one bicycle hand pump. Nothing the last couple of years though......


Mikey


----------



## jimmybagadonuts (Sep 19, 2010)

Sweet wilson football, two leatherman micros (different rides), Vise grips, Patagonia pull over, couple pair of sunglasses, and most recently, the best booty yet.... a streamlight stinger LED flashlight (like the ones the cops use). Bought a used charger for it off Ebay and it works great.


----------



## Fruita Girl (Dec 29, 2007)

Mike 83. It was a man that was half dead! Never found out if he survived. Also to add to my list of finds a Ted Nuggent tape.


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

Was once obviously following someone who'd left their seat pack unzipped and left a breadcrumb trail of tyre levers, patches and triple hex wrench.

On other trips: road kill, porn and ladies underwear :eekster: all feature heavily


----------



## kendal (Mar 25, 2008)

Tools on side of road
Nice Soccer Ball in park (fun carrying home, gave to neighbor kids)
Tennis Balls in park
$$ in the park


----------



## Barbara568 (Jan 14, 2012)

A quarter at my stop for an intersection. A very long extension cord but it was damaged from dragging a bit so I hung it on the nearest mailbox for the landowner or someone driving by to claim. Also these:


----------



## cdaddy (Nov 8, 2005)

2 Carhartt knit caps - one green and one maroon, but otherwise exactly the same. Different rides and different locations-weird.


----------



## ubernerd (Mar 22, 2010)

Found a real treasure the other day: A partridge family CD. I decided to leave that so someone else could share in the "joy" of discovery.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Partridge Family on CD? You didn`t touch it, did you? I hope it didn`t have anything contagious.


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

over 100kg beef and lamb products, prime ribs, rib eyes, fillet, legs, racks, ribs etc all top quality deli stuff still chilled and in slightly damaged boxes - someone obviously forgot to shut the back of the refrigeration truck. Got the wife to pick it up in the car
I called the company and they just said keep it they would have to trash it anyway - man that was some BBQ.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

100kg of prime beef beats my road scared socket wrench.

I saw a pretty nice looking hat yesterday but I left it there. I just gave a bag of hats to the salvation army, I didn't need another.


----------



## Tom93R1 (Jan 26, 2005)

3/8 " GearWrench today, too bad it wasn't a metric size.


----------



## sshults (Jan 26, 2012)

It doesn't quite count since I was just walking with the kids but I found a perfectly good condition cat eye tail light laying at the side of the road. It's currently stuck to my backpack as an extra light.


----------



## wwiding (Jan 6, 2012)

I was pushing the bike up a steep hill into the parking lot at work in August so I wouldn't have to bike the long way around, the dirt hill is really steep so I used the brakes to help keep things steady. The tires dug into the dirt a little, and a bike computer pops out of the ground. It's an old bontrager trip two that I'm sure I've still got around somewhere.


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

I may have found $50 worth of tools and bungee cords but nothin truly sensational
But when I was younger at our beach house my sister went beach riding and found a gold ring (is it still called that when its almost 1in thick) that had like 12-15 1 karat diamonds in it took it to a jewelry store and she got $12k for it 
And Last month she found a 3.75k diamond in the parking lot of Walmart and got $2750 for it


----------



## jfcooper (Apr 12, 2007)

I found a girl's Road ID on Boreas Pass, text Mom and she text back "so". Still have it guess we should make sure our contacts on the Road ID understand what they are.
Also found many things while riding, my GF and I have labelled Pima rd in Scottsdale as the "ground score" capital. Always find stuff there when visiting Mom.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ For some reason I find that very funny. You should try to add it to the testimonials at roadID.com.


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

an i pod and it still worked


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Columbia Sportswear hat. Nice color, polar fleece lined. Looked brand new.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I found a van the other day. By that I mean one half of a pair of Vans. I don't get how shoes wind up on the side of the road. Especially just one.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

*Twisted Tea*

Treasure indeed. Already chilled by the 32 degree temps but I decided not to drink it on the way to work.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ I need to install bottle cages in case that happens to me.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ I swear I saw a bottle of tea this morning too, but did not stop to check it. Now I'm _really _thirsty!


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I'm sure you'll be making that trip again, you can check it out. The contents of that tea bottle could very well replace the contents of that coffee mug for the trip home. Keeps hot things hot and cool things cool. Tea's in the fridge right now.


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

Still waiting for my "big score." 

The best thing I found happened a year ago. It's not worth much but it came at a very opportune time. On my way home saw a Sony camera bag on the side of the street. No camera inside but the bag was perfect for my camera, which also happens to be a Sony. I was thinking about buying one when I found it. Perfect size and everything. Still using it  (Surprised it didn't get run over before I found it.)


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I found a perfectly fine roll of electrical tape this morning.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

I've found/seen perfectly good bungees, CDs, hardware, the odd coin. Notable finds were an old Park Tool single-speed tool and an (abandoned?) Schwinn Varsity. Spent a good 15 minutes looking for someone around, then reported it to the local popo.

*edit* and fishing lures. No good way to carry something pointy though, so I left it be.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I passed by a pair of tighty whities last night but they didn't look that tight or white so I left them.


----------



## irun22fast (May 13, 2007)

miwuksurfer said:


> Ray Bans, cash, tools, bike parts, porn, cds, cell phones, and the best was an ice cold gatorade sealed sitting upright on a 100 degree day.


You probably ruined some runner's long run. I stash fluids out on the roads when I'm running for hours on end.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Had no way of securing it to the rack. :cryin::lol:


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

Great shot! And if you HAD been able to secure it- look out everybody, would have resulted in many stories no doubt.


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

Working Garmin Multisport GPS


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

WTF?


grandsalmon said:


> And if you HAD been able to secure it- look out everybody, would have resulted in many stories no doubt.


Should have worn it!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

ha ha ha! What?!?! No rack for the rack?


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

I found a dead person on new years day 3 years ago, under a park table.......

i poked him a few times to see if he was ok, but he didnt respond and was pretty cold when i felt for a pulse on hes neck, i went to a newsagent n called the cops, they came n i spent hours at the cop shop givin numerous accounts of what i had found n every lil detail, in the end it came out he had a heart attack, the poor bugger, i can think of better things to find, but at least i found something...........


----------



## PhillyO (Dec 6, 2007)

FTW axeman, man that must of been terrible. I found an iPad laying on the side of the rode on the commute to work and Gucci sun glasses on a trail ride. I always
crack a smile when I see lug nuts or spark plugs.


----------



## PhillyO (Dec 6, 2007)

FTW axeman, man that must of been terrible. I found an iPad laying on the side of the rode on the commute to work and Gucci sun glasses on a trail ride. I always
crack a smile when I see lug nuts or spark plugs.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

A leatherman Skeletool. Well, actually my daughter found it. It was mine. Lost two months prior during the Iditarod and buried in snow. It's always nice when something lost comes back to you.


----------



## motomuppet (Sep 27, 2011)

WarBoom said:


> I may have found $50 worth of tools and bungee cords but nothin truly sensational
> But when I was younger at our beach house my sister went beach riding and found a gold ring (is it still called that when its almost 1in thick) that had like 12-15 1 karat diamonds in it took it to a jewelry store and she got $12k for it
> And Last month she found a 3.75k diamond in the parking lot of Walmart and got $2750 for it


you sure your sister is not a cat burgler or something! I have not found anythng but roadkill for ages.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Every time I scroll past Ryball`s deer head I bust out laughing all over again.
Classic!


----------



## Fiskare (Sep 5, 2008)

My best score was a fairly high end digital camera in a camera bag. I really did try to find the owner. Yesterday it was a file, a 10 inch crescent wrench and a perfectly good pair of leather work gloves. I figure they all came off the same work truck. Last week it was two identical open pad locks, about 1/4 mile apart on the same road. I put them on the curb next to the road thinking maybe the owner would come back by. I've been riding for about 40 years, and I have found a huge amount of stuff. One time a Park chain breaker, which was better than my chain breaker at the time, so now I use the Park. Oh, and I found my wife on a ride, but she wasn't lost, at least that's her version of events.


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

A bike that was nicer than mine was lying in a ditch. So I put mine in the ditch and rode away on the better one. SCORE!!


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Buster Bluth said:


> A bike that was nicer than mine was lying in a ditch. So I put mine in the ditch and rode away on the better one. SCORE!!


I just went into the corn to relieve myself and when I came back here was this POS bike in place of mine! :madmax::madman:

BrianMc


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ That was funny. :yesnod:


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Can't understand Ryball's difficulty with the head when this guy has a whole undressed dear:

*******+With+A+DUI+Conviction8.jpeg (image)

Well, I suppose if a buxom female cyclist took that deer head with antlers (http://forums.mtbr.com/9315478-post106.html) home on a Big Dummy it might make a subtitle:
Girl with big rack racks one up with a deer rack on her bike rack, and headline RACKS UP FOUR!!

(A bit tasteless, (well,,,OK a lot tasteless) but the mental picture it congers up of Brunhild cranking away on the cargo bike with deer head ensconced on the back is fun and well, dear. 

BrianMc


----------



## dihymon (Jun 12, 2012)

ryball said:


> A used hypodermic needle with accompanying spoon
> a crack pipe
> lots of bits off of cars
> and I'm pretty sure I saw a fetus last month
> ...


I commute in the hood too. I have found the same including a knife and occasionally condoms. I thought about grabbing the knife being it was a fairly nice one but odds are it was used to shank someone and I didn't want that. Didn't really want to pick up the condom either. I thought about it but didn't.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Some things you pass by and decide you will stop and pick up the next day. A wallet is not one of those things. I just picked up a nice Swiss Gear wallet with $13.60 in it and not a lick of ID or any identifying features on a stretch of road with no houses around. I was actually looking for a sports wallet too. SCORE.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^It pays to ride!

I finally found a home yesterday for a recent find, a pretty nice pair of fingerless moto gloves in size xxl. I noticed a coworker’s screensaver of a bigger guy on a motorcycle; it was her son and she gladly took them off my hands. I kept the flame-covered headgear (after washing) for fun.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

1000 piece jigsaw puzzle today, but decided it was unlikely that 1000 pieces of Big Ben still remained inside, and kept pedaling.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Hard Rock Cafe soft back pack thingy a few days ago, very clean. I've actually used it a few times now. It folds up and fits in the seat pack but holds quite a bit.


----------



## Combatcm (Nov 15, 2005)

Found a $20 bill a few months ago....If the trend continued and i found a 20 every hour on the bike id make it my job.


----------



## nicog92 (Aug 3, 2012)

I found a small wooden box with $37 inside.........all in change!


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I found a pair of these yesterday on the commute home. Wife will appreciate them for the garden: 









And this morning I got leid! Good week!:thumbsup:


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

On my bike camping trip I found a Kindle, the case scuffed but the glass intact, news still on the screen, and the power light comes on. However, I have since charged it and it seems frozen. I need to research if there is some reset function, or maybe try surgery.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Nice Fiskers. I've found all kinds of stuff
- Many black bungies 
- Several tiedown straps. One complete ratcheting but a little bent but I can fix it with...
- A set of vice grips.
- A few months ago I found 2 LARGE tarps. Had to ride 2 miles 1 handed to get them home.
- I saw what appeared to be a bag of Pepridge Farm Mint Milano cookies- in good condition - but I didn't' stop.
- 7 pin to 4 pin trailer light adaptor
- Riding glasses - in good shape
and more


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow MTBX, that's a score!


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Thanks but I bet you were talking about the kindle.  And I'll agree.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes I did a quick edit... you snuck in there. Could have been talking about the cookies though!


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

I found a Snap On Tools 1/4" Collet 90 degree air grinder.

AT109, Die Grinder, Air, Mini, 90° Angle, 1/4" Collet (20,000 RPM)


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

One Cardinal whose October has not gone well (hope it isn't an omen for St. Louis):

Cardinal - YouTube

BrianMc


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

Found a bent 8mm box end wrench yesterday.


----------



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

I found a nice looking camera bag so I picked it up. The bag had about over a pound of pot in it. I don't know anything about drugs but a friend told me he thought it was a dealer's bag and likely got tossed out the window because the dealer thought he might get pulled over by the cops. Supposedly this happens every so often and the dealers drive around the block after a few minutes to pick up their stuff.

I must have just happened to ride past at the right time.

I don't smoke and don't like dealing with the police so I just put the contents of the bag in the compost heap.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I wouldn't use the bag to take your camera through airport security.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

febikes said:


> ... I just put the contents of the bag in the compost heap.


you just composted $3-400


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Picked up a nice 16mm Craftsman wrench.

Craftsman 16mm Wrench, 12 pt. Combination - Tools - Wrenches - All Open Stock Wrenches


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Dang, no good treasure lately? My only find recently was one almost new Craftsman glove with an empty pack of menthol Camels.


----------



## BigE610 (Oct 24, 2007)

i see stuff but this time of year its too cold to stop. last week i saw a few baseballs scattered every couple hundred feet. must have left a box of them on top of a car or something.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I haven't found anything lately but I have put a lot of it into use. I used the sport wallet and Columbia hat for skiing last weekend. I had picked up a decent looking but smashed watch last summer that I just harvested the band from to use on my sport watch. All of this stuff is in almost new condition.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Yesterday, I was shocked by what first looked like a fetus on the shoulder just inside the rumble strip. (No pics, which is just as well). I took a second look. The small muzzle and tail said non-human. The lack of an umbilicus was the clue. The dead possum on the other shoulder was its mother. Never seen a possum before it emerged from the pouch other than in pictures. I've got to stop reading Stephen King. He makes for an unsettling imagination is such situations. 

BrianMc


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Saw a pool ball (12, if that matters) today. Didn't stop to pick it up, but may get it if it's there next time I go that way, just to see what happens when you break a pool ball.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I found a fleece lined pigtail hat this morning, good condition. I don't think I'll be needing it this season.

Like This


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

I found my Dad's cell phone this am. Was at the end of his driveway, must have dropped it when he got the paper.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

yesterday I rode past a pretty long 3/4" drive socket extension that looked pretty beat up. Not exactly a treasure like a lot of the tools described in the thread.


----------



## Smudge13 (Mar 14, 2013)

CommuterBoy said:


> There is a nice bungee cord on my route that I've been meaning to pick up for several days. But it's in a fast section and I never want to stop.


I know this is an old post but I've been riding past the same black bungie cord for two weeks now. It's right at a light so I keep thinking I'll catch it on a red, but it's always green! lol

I've also found the usual small ammounts of cash. Passed a $1 bill in a driving rain storm last fall. No way was I stoping in that deluge for a buck. Besides, there was a guy pushing his motorcycle a block back from that dollar so I bet he needed the good fortune more than I did.

Got a darn near new pair of leather gloves not two blocks from that dollar on a different day. A helmet light while walking the dog.

Love finding things. I know one day I will own a metal detector for beach combing in my old age.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

Picked up a frisbee the other day sticking out of the snow and a few weeks ago I found 37 in cash just strewn about the road. Oh, and lots of dog poop packages - people bag their dog's dung and then leave the bags on the side of the trail for some reason. Come breakup and the little bags start springing up like some strange potted plants. The bouquet is amazing!


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

Haven't found anything after commuting for 6 months! The city is very, very diligent about cleaning around here.

I lost a cheap chinese light on the trail, but it had four rechargeable batteries in it. Those things are expensive! I was pissed


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

Smudge13 said:


> Love finding things. I know one day I will own a metal detector for beach combing in my old age.


Watch out, those things can be addictive. A couple of riding friends got into the fine art of detecting, after receiving their grad degrees. Up in the foothills they were finding enough gold to keep them going for a couple o' years. They had quit their part-time jobs, and took up the Beam & buds. They were getting gold fever bad, and became truly paranoid about their nuggets stashed away (and the requisite fear; dissolution of civilization). Thankfully they saw the light, and got back on their bikes.


----------



## Smudge13 (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm saving that for when it hurts too much to ride hard!


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

I found a iphone 4 in working order on shoulder of freeway on-ramp on a morning commute. Was very surprised.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

highdelll said:


> you just composted $3-400


 $2-4,000.


----------



## Smudge13 (Mar 14, 2013)

Wouldn't you know it, I was approaching bungie junction this morning and the light turned yellow! Sure as s*** the darn thing was gone! Been there two weeks at least! LOL


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Last night I found someone’s debit card and a Visa payroll card. Not really treasure but I stopped to retrieve them thinking I would not want my cards to fall into the wrong hands. Dropped them off at the police station conveniently on my route.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

mtbxplorer said:


> Last night I found someone's debit card and a Visa payroll card. Not really treasure but I stopped to retrieve them thinking I would not want my cards to fall into the wrong hands. *I stopped at 3 ATMs *then dropped them off at the police station conveniently on my route.


:lol:

JK, I've found a credit card on my commute too. I just called the 800 number on the back and told them I found it so they could cancel it and contact the owner.

My biggest treasure lately was a bike storage hook so I can now store 1/2 a bike. Maybe it's time to start looking for the next one.


----------



## MaddCelt (Apr 19, 2013)

I thought I had a treasure. I was reminded of it when reading the You might be a commuter if thread, and had been seeing it for a number of days. And as another rider added, it was not there yesterday when I went for it. 

It was a wire basket of some sort I was going to vik and refit it for the bike.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

bedwards1000 said:


> :lol:
> 
> JK, I've found a credit card on my commute too. I just called the 800 number on the back and told them I found it so they could cancel it and contact the owner.
> 
> My biggest treasure lately was a bike storage hook so I can now store 1/2 a bike. Maybe it's time to start looking for the next one.


Ha! But the ATMs are after the police station! Calling the 800# on a found credit card sounds like a good alternative, as long as you're not on hold too long. I was surprised I didn't get any questions dropping them off, not even my name like they ask if you call 911.

Not sure, but the bike hook find might mean you're supposed to buy another bike - or at least 1/2 of one.


----------



## rufio (Jul 3, 2011)

I'll try and get a photo... 19mm ratcheting wrench from AmPro!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thee42 (Apr 27, 2013)

My favorite find on a bike was finding a Plankton(from sponge bob) figure. I zip tied it to my toolbox. It's still there 4 years later!! On my commute home today I was diligently looking for treasures after reading this thread


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

bedwards1000 said:


> My biggest treasure lately was a bike storage hook so I can now store 1/2 a bike. Maybe it's time to start looking for the next one.


N+0.5
Unicycle?



Thee42 said:


> My favorite find on a bike was finding a Plankton(from sponge bob) figure. I zip tied it to my toolbox. It's still there 4 years later!!


Awesome!


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Yesterday, I found a digital camera. It didn't survive the winter, but the memory card showed a ton of wrecked cars from mountain accidents. Probably fell out of a tow truck. So far this year, I've also found a large Snap On pry bar, and a very large pi$$ed off rattlesnake coiled up in the middle of the highway. Left him alone. 

Off road, I found 18 brand new bottles of booze stashed in the forest behind a tree while stopping to take a leak. Enough of all your favorites to start a home bar. Too heavy to carry; I had to restash for later. My bartender friend said it was easily $400 worth of liquor.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

Mtbx - "I found a ATM card"
Rufio - "I found a ratchet"
Vader - "I found booze"

Me - "I found a rock" 


* With apologies to the late, great, genius, Charles Schultz*


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^hahahaha

I had another roadside treasure fail today. The last one was the kindle that never came back to life. Today I stopped for a round wooden object I had seen a couple days ago. It had holes on the flat side and I thought maybe it was a groovy candleholder for those skinny candles (Montpelier is pretty "granola"). But when I picked it up it had an engraving of a turkey on it and said "Power Hen" - well that's a must have for a female bikecommuter right? I looked it up when I got home and it is 1/3 of a $70 turkey call, I am missing the slate piece and the stick thing. Dang! https://www.zinkcalls.com/products/PH_slate


----------



## Thee42 (Apr 27, 2013)

About 2 weeks ago I saw a butter knife on the side of the road... almost picked it up because i was on my way to a group ride. Today I was a spoon... any one else find more silverware than me?!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Wait - I thought the dish ran away with the spoon!


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^ IN the 21st Century version, the spoon had a fling with the butter knife and the dish told them to hit the road.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I've seen some silverware but have never considered road rashed flatware to be treasure. It's too rough on the lips.

I found a Frisbee last week which is nice because the dogs take their toll on them.

I passed what appeared to be a full bottle of Lipton ice tea this morning but didn't stop to investigate the seal.

Every day I pass something that I can't quite figure out what it is. Maybe it is part of a turkey call.


----------



## MaddCelt (Apr 19, 2013)

last night on my commute home I found a 9 LED flashlight. If I lived in Iowa I can make it decent side living picking up roadside bottles and depositing them for 5 cents each


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I saw what looked to be a full bottle of a red drink today, but bypassed it, as I rprefer lemon-lime or grape. Yesterday there was a mini pink big wheelstype tryke. Hopefully it fell out of a truck rather than the rider endo'ing into the river.


----------



## ColoradoClark (Apr 5, 2011)

I saw this guy last week on my ride home from work.








A couple of seconds later, when I realized it was a Bull Snake (and therefore not poisonous), I went back to take a couple of pics. My guess was 3 1/2 to 4' long - and a little irritable.









I didn't think my wife would appreciate me taking home this roadside treasure, so I left the snake to his prairie dog stalking and got back on my bike.


----------



## ColoradoClark (Apr 5, 2011)

Weird - I tried to fix the pics I posted (because they showed upside down) and the boards ended up sticking my original (upside down) pics (that I had "fixed" via edit) on the end of my post.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

:eekster::lol: ^^ Some "treasure" ColoradoClark.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Wow, nice snake! 

I stopped to investigate the ice tea - Not sealed


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Not a roadside treasure, but definitely a treasure.

I managed to get my hands on a Whisky No. 5 carbon cyclocross fork with a custom paint job (navy blue). The steerer had been cut too short for the guy's bike, but thankfully the guy must have been a giant because the steerer length is plenty for me. I kinda feel all sorts of wrong for wanting to put a $350+ carbon fork on my commuter, but I wasn't going to pass on that kind of treasure even if it doesn't match my bike. I guess my accent color changed from red to navy blue. Or maybe my bike is a red, white, and blue bike. Or maybe it means I should pick up a cross frame? I think my wife would have my head if I got another frame.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I think you need a carbon cross frame, custom painted in navy blue. Keep your eyes peeled for one while you`re riding and you might get lucky.


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

Awesome buy! I've got a Whiskey No 7 on my commuter and it's a great fork. Agree with rodar, there is bound to be a carbon cross frame laying on the roadside somewhere.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

A nice little Gearwrench ratchet find this morning. About $22 at Sears.


----------



## MaddCelt (Apr 19, 2013)

Good find there mtbxplorer!


----------



## Moby P (May 31, 2013)

I found a an old table leaf that was covered in old paint. I could tell from the backside it was oak. I sanded it down, rounded some corners, and drilled some holes. Makes a good Mundo back deck.


----------



## MaddCelt (Apr 19, 2013)

Nice find!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Very snazzy Moby!!

Last week I rolled past 2 pennies, and thought, maybe this will turn into some real money. Well, I didn't strike it rich, but I did stop for a quarter about 4 miles later.


----------



## MaddCelt (Apr 19, 2013)

I stopped this evening at the onset of a bonk to fuel back up. I sat on a boulder and looked down ans saw this;















The handle had been run over, and since I do not play golf, I saw no point in grabbing it.

Now had it been a putter i would have kept it. Been wanting to try my hand at golfing with a rock sling (not a slong shot) and a cross golf ball, using a round one for on the green.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ It probably had bad "carma" anyways!


----------



## rufio (Jul 3, 2011)

Cigarette lighter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

mtbxplorer said:


> Very snazzy Moby!!
> 
> ... Well, I didn't strike it rich, but I did stop for a quarter about 4 miles later.


Another 25 cents at a traffic light today. If only there were an easy way to pick up all the littered returnables, I'd have enough money for a new bike in no time. Those flag-themed Budweiser cans are really annoying me...America the Beautiful???


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

^^I've been thinking the same thing. 

I see lots of lighters. I figure that they didn't end up on the side of the road for there exceptional performance.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

mtbxplorer said:


> Another 25 cents at a traffic light today. If only there were an easy way to pick up all the littered returnables, I'd have enough money for a new bike in no time. Those flag-themed Budweiser cans are really annoying me...America the Beautiful???


Been a long time...


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ I'm old enough to remember those too. :thumbsup:


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

I always thought it was good that it wasn't done on the burning Cayahoga River. Though they could have used Smoke on the Water or Don't that Make Your Brown Eyes Blue? as a soundtrack.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

mtbxplorer said:


> ^^ I'm old enough to remember those too. :thumbsup:


Maybe it's time to bring them back.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Found a c-clamp the other day, but the clamping washer was mangled. Threw it to the side of the road to spare someone a flat.


----------



## MaddCelt (Apr 19, 2013)

Took a day trip into Cincinnati's North side in search of a bike shop I saw in passing a few weeks ago. I found the shop closed but found this along the way.


----------



## MaddCelt (Apr 19, 2013)

Stopped at a building along my route that is being remodeled to swap out shirts and happened across a matching pair of real good condition 27X1.25 tires and a steel front quick release rim w/ tire in the trash. Prefect to get my Schwinn Sprint on the road since the original rubber was dry rotted and a raised dent in the front rim sidelined it.

I used my shed undershirt to tie them on my rack and bucket and picked up a couple of roadside bungees to finish the tie down.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

As I pedaled in, my brain said "shiny", so I went back and retrieved this.
















I thought it was going to be a fancy pocketknife, but no, it is the fanciest boxcutter on earth. It works, so I will be opening my bikestuff packages in style!

On the way home, I saw this hawk, which used to be a treasure, and is now dead. I stopped to make sure it wasn't just stunned, and to try to ID it (I think I need help of a good birder at work if she can stand the dead bird photo)


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

The street cleaners around here are diligent! Been commuting for a year, never saw anything worth stopping for.

Today, the pick was a very large allen key, a bag of trash, a mystery bag of what I assumed was more trash, and a box of condoms (and no, I didn't stop to see if any were in there). Unusually messy today! Yesterday was the lighter from a car.

One day I'll find something cool .


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Sweet knife! 80 year special addition.  

A few weeks ago I found a very nice Columbia wind breaker, my size, lots of features like hood, stuff sack, zipped vents.

Yesterday I found a working LED headlamp. I had to hunt around to find the battery cover but it was there and nothing's broken.


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

I've yet to find anything cool on my commute. Maybe one day. 


Tradere Scriptura Magister


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

Pair of sunglasses, work gloves and a disc golf frisbee.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Wow, an actual pair of work gloves? I see so many singles, I feel like I should collect them. Funny, I found a disc last fall too... The dead bird was what's called a "partridge" around here, or ruffed grouse more formally... Nice finds Bedwards... I ran right over a dime the other day without stopping and felt really bad.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^^ The chance to actually stop on a dime! Stuff of legend! Might have memorized the spot for a shot the next day if still there.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^Good one BrianMc


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

mtbxplorer said:


> ^^ Wow, an actual pair of work gloves? I see so many singles, I feel like I should collect them. Funny, I found a disc last fall too... The dead bird was what's called a "partridge" around here, or ruffed grouse more formally... Nice finds Bedwards... I ran right over a dime the other day without stopping and felt really bad.


I saw one glove first and thought "What are the odds I'd find" and there it was about a 100ft down the road. The matching glove. Go figure...


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

With the snowbanks slowly receding, I have been keeping any eye out for treasure other than the usual car parts and beverage containers. Yesterday I found one of those handy 4-way screwdrivers in the gutter. Particularly handy since I have not seen mine in over a year. Spring must be here!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

A gold coin. 

Too bad it is a commemorative Walleye collectors coin from the North American Fishing Club.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

mtbxplorer said:


> With the snowbanks slowly receding, I have been keeping any eye out for treasure other than the usual car parts and beverage containers. Yesterday I found one of those handy 4-way screwdrivers in the gutter. Particularly handy since I have not seen mine in over a year. Spring must be here!


Maybe it's yours.

Those things are wicked handy to have in the kitchen drawer.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I found a pair of gloves once and picked them up... got home and my backpack reeked! They were from the Kerosene/heating oil truck...


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

bedwards1000 said:


> Maybe it's yours.


Nope. But if you find one with a clear handle, that one is mine.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Mine looked just like that with white paint on the handle and everything. It is AWOL from the kitchen drawer, but it would have had to have been lost and found a few times to get to Vermont. But then, it was left by a furnace tech here, so wasn't really mine. The smaller flat had a slight twist from over torquing. An interesting story thread could be generated by a tool's journey with a number of temporary owners, each loosing it and taking it all over the planet.


----------



## jack in the matrix (Dec 28, 2005)

Not sure if this qualifies - recently I spotted one of my stolen bikes locked up in front of a bar on my daily route. About 5 years ago, I'd left it unlocked while in a liquor store (silly me). I was at the cash and saw the opportunist get on and ride off. I gave chase, but it was hopeless. I cursed my stupidity, taking solace in the knowledge it was only the beater. Only the best one so far. Seeing it again 5 years later, virtually unchanged (SPDs gone for flats), I certainly didn't want it back. Maybe the bottle cage.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Sure does! Kind if appropriate that it was lost at a liquor store and found at a bar.

Tonight...only in "Mont-peculiar" VT?? ...I spotted a full pineapple on the paved shoulder, sans leaves, and balanced perfectly upside down. I am now disappointed I did not stop for pix or to check out the "freegan/dumpstervore" possibilities.


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

*Tools*

I find lots of tools....Tuesday, I found a good 210z hammer...last week, found a new set of jumper cables....so far the best find; a Snap-on ratchet with extension....Oh, and a great glass pipe....


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

jack in the matrix said:


> - recently I spotted one of my stolen bikes locked up in front of a bar on my daily route. ... Seeing it again 5 years later, virtually unchanged (SPDs gone for flats), I certainly didn't want it back. Maybe the bottle cage.


*** I might have been tempted to let the air out of the tires. A minimal payback for the pain the theft caused.


----------



## Aftershok (Apr 10, 2014)

Found a big diamond once. Took it to someone to see what it was worth, the dudes eyes got really big when he saw it but sunk to normal when he put in his monocle and said it was cubic zirconia. About 1/4" diameter and looks real, nice a fiery.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Uh-oh. I hope a bike did not fall off the bus along with this key bike-securing part from the bus' bike rack. :eekster:


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Stopped to inspect a ratcheting tiedown this morning but it had already been run over a few too many times to bother with.


----------



## GTR-33 (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't think I've ever found anything but a friend of mine always finds some really crazy stuff. The two most recent are an iPad and $330 cash. The ipad was nearly new in a nice case and returned to the doc that drove away with it on the roof.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

SCORE! I found a Giant combination bike lock on my way in. The lock was open so I could reset the combination. It was in really good shape with no road rash or nuthin. It was with the mangled remains of what appeared to be some kind of car carrier.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^That's ridiculously lucky!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## MaddCelt (Apr 19, 2013)

I found a set of keys. Checked in at the closest store to them to see if anyone called in about them. Tried to see if the local dealership knew how to find the owner by the fob serial number with no success.


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

MaddCelt said:


> I found a set of keys. Checked in at the closest store to them to see if anyone called in about them. Tried to see if the local dealership knew how to find the owner by the fob serial number with no success.


As a kid I once found a garage door opener and rode up and down my street pressing the button to find the house it belonged. After about 20 minutes one I found the house. It was around the corner from where I was riding. I was driving the lady who lived there crazy. She was wondering how her door was opening and closing all by its self.

You could have done the same thing waiting for the car to beep at you if you had the time and if it were close.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Seriously considering starting a gas cap collection, given the number of them I see on the side of the road. Yesterday - yes, in July - a pair of winter gloves were in the road. I might have stopped if it was colder, or if one wasn't on the center line of a busy road, or if I didn't already own more than I can wear.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

*Treasure Indeed*

I found a treasure chest! OK, it was a plastic piggy bank but that's the same idea. It had 76 cents in it. I've passed by it for 3 days and I knew it was worth stopping. Honestly, I was hoping for a little bit more.


----------



## moonraker (Jan 22, 2004)

On my commute last week I rolled by a white envelope on the curb near a school. I turned around an picked it up, hoping for $$. It was unopened, no postage or address, just a first name. So I opened it and it was a graduation card with $50 cash inside. 
Later that day my wife calls and says she was driving our (only) car, and it's not running right. I rode to pick it up after work, quickly searched the problem and figured out it was most likely an ignition coil causing the misfiring. I rode to the auto parts store, got the ignition coil, with tax it was $50. Took it back and fixed the engine problem. Good Carma!


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

*Lots of treasures*

-Keys to a Pontiac (remote start, and all) Couldn't find the car.
-A sweet Gerber lock blade.







Deadman tether to a Jetski - tossed, I really didn't need one.

I've been passing an open padlock and maybe a change purse, may need to investigate.

It seems like there has been more but I forget.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

I saw/found a treasure on my commute weeks ago...been meaning to stop and snap a pic, here it is.


----------



## cjohnson (Jul 14, 2004)

I've found 3 knives over the past few years.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

In the last few days:
- 1100lb ratcheting tiedown in good working order.
- Reflective Vest - very reflective. My lights caught it in ditch and I was drawn to it like a moth. 
- Nylon case for a tent - In better shape than most of my nylon cases for tents.
- 2 black rubber bungies.


----------



## nemhed (May 2, 2010)

I found a full roll of 16" fiberglass insulation. I went back for it with my truck when I got home. I snagged this after passing it the first time. Usually I ride past an item 3 or 4 times before I decide/remember to pick it up.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

That has been the downfall of many roadside treasures for me... Always crushed when I get to them.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Spotted these in the dark on my way home last night. 4 of them were scattered on the shoulder but still there. It looks like 1 bit has been used, otherwise they are brandy new. I'm thinking somewhere in the range of a $20 find.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Bedwards, you are killing it on the finds lately! I haven't looked at this thread in a while.


----------



## specialev (Jun 17, 2011)

Here's the swag from my ride in this AM. 

1/4" Mac Ratchet. 

I find a lot of tools at this intersection. It's adjacent to a freeway onramp near a big uhaul repair/rental depot.


----------



## Ninja Turtle (Oct 3, 2014)

Check this one out. I found it at my wife's work on my way home a couple weeks ago. Her boss saw the guy back into another car, destroying his rack, pull forward, then take the rack off and toss it right where he stood, then drove off.

$50 bucks in parts and it's as good as it was before.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^Those are really expensive racks!! Dang!


----------



## Ninja Turtle (Oct 3, 2014)

Yeah, I'm lucky I found it when I did too. Her boss was about to take it to the dump.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Wow Ninja, that trumps my lock, drill bits, wallet, alcoholic beverages & everything else I've picked up over the years.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Laying on the rumble strip. Not an expensive bike rack, but a Li-ion trouble light is a decent find. I have a universal charger.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Bumping my favorite from way back this thread. It`s something about the look on the deer`s face that still busts me up, I think.


ryball said:


> Had no way of securing it to the rack. :cryin::lol:


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

*Trash Day*

Had video of the find:






The battery reports as too low to be safely charged. It will need to be disassembled to recycle the battery anyway, so I will check it and may replace it.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Three weeks ago, I had recovered enough from my broken ankle to start walking my dog before work. I found two twenty dollar bills on the ground a few blocks from my house. 
I used them toward a new floor pump.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Cyclist Discovers Unearthed Casket After Massive Texas Floods


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Not your usual bike path find. Quite unusual. My female relatives at that stage of life don't get out much.


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

I have found money a few times, found a pair of surgical scissors, a few tools, roadkill(left it there) I once found a live possum, in the dark, with my front wheel at about 20 mph... roadrashed my shoulder, ear and the side of my face... there was blood on my clothes, my bike, my gloves and my face of course....people at work flipped out when they saw me come in....they sent me to the ER...lol


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Kuat sells EVERY part to fix those, too. Too bad they can't supply REI with entire racks. My order got cancelled after waiting 2 months. 



Ninja Turtle said:


> Check this one out. I found it at my wife's work on my way home a couple weeks ago. Her boss saw the guy back into another car, destroying his rack, pull forward, then take the rack off and toss it right where he stood, then drove off.
> 
> $50 bucks in parts and it's as good as it was before.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

rodar y rodar said:


> Bumping my favorite from way back this thread. It`s something about the look on the deer`s face that still busts me up, I think.


Man, I wish I had been able to strap that thing somehow. lol


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Found this by the curb this morning.......
Ooh, some Canadian money blew over the VT border!








Ugh, the back side is a little disturbing...Klan-like + bowtie???








Oops, this was for another thread, but go with the flow...
New demo bike in the lobby at work for a few weeks - not sure if this has to do with our landlord being deemed a "bicycle friendly business", marketing, or what. Hope to sign out the key and try it this week (you have to return it same day though).


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

^^You going to try it?

I fount a nice large hose clamp (dryer vent size). I mostly figured that picking it up would be better than running it over one of these mornings.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^The solar/e-bike is crazy fast - once we figured out how to turn it on - went out to try it with some coworkers today. Before my turn it had to be taken to an evening event but it will be back, and reportedly some more off-the-shelf models too. This one appears to be more of a one-off project bike. I was told the solar panel will charge the battery about 25% on a sunny day, but you can also plug it in and get regen from braking (& pedaling?). I did not try the Canadian counterfeit dollar.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

*Funny Story*

I started typing this here but I quickly realized it was blog worthy material.
The Candid Cyclist: Funny Story


----------



## SlipSpace (Feb 3, 2014)

Not exactly treasure but useful nonetheless. In the car park of my local Halfords I found a bottle bolt mount for a minipump. Not sure how anyone lost this as it was intact. My gain tho' as I can now swap the pump between bikes without having to move the holder.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Useful = Treasure.

I've found another phone since my last post but it was battery-less and I had no way to figure out it's owner. On a more useful note, I found a very nice sponge, terry coated, good for washing bikes (and cars I suppose). I saw another ice sponge yesterday but I was too far from home to want to carry it, and I already had a sponge.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^Is "ice sponge" some new Mainah lingo, or did you find another "nice sponge"?


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

If you leave 'em in the yahd for the winta, ya get 'n ice sponge.

I passed the opportunity for a bike helmet today. I didn't see a mangled bike or cyclist near it.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Just a washcloth and stinky sock on offer here today, although Mr. Potatohead parts are still kicking around weeks later - I'm starting to think he needs a proper burial.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

How do you know the sock was stinky?


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

mtbxplorer said:


> Just a washcloth and stinky sock on offer here today, although Mr. Potatohead parts are still kicking around weeks later - I'm starting to think he needs a proper burial.


I agree on Bedwards' question....
and be glad it's just Mr Potatohead and not Chucky.

I found sunglasses today. I have two already so I gave them to my wife, she likes them


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

bedwards1000 said:


> How do you know the sock was stinky?


A ring of dead insects about 6" from it, birds falling from the sky, and nausea shortly after riding past it? Those would be good clues.


----------



## jgarland1987 (May 24, 2015)

Just found a 5/8 craftsman wrench 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

bedwards1000 said:


> I started typing this here but I quickly realized it was blog worthy material.
> The Candid Cyclist: Funny Story


^^ that's great! Funny stuff.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I found a fleece blanket. Normally you would think a roadside blanket might not be desirable, I was thinking dog bedding, but this was super clean. It must have just landed there from somebodies laundry.

I've got my eye on some nice looking rope and a black rubber bungie. I haven't committed to stopping yet.


----------



## Mr.Wizard (Feb 4, 2015)

Found a new leatherman Wave.
Mavic wheel and tire sans skewer. (Someone was bummed when they got home...)
Gas can.
Axe handle.
Numerous ratchets and wrenches.


----------



## Big Fil (Nov 5, 2014)

On my way to work today I found a Serfas USL-TL60 Taillight. Noticed it from quite a distance on the side of the road and still blinking. Wish I had a way to find the owner but it appears to have popped off of the quick slide mount and they probably didn't notice until they got to their destination. I wonder how long it had been there?


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ You could put up a little sign near there with an email address or something. haha. probably a regular commuter that passes by there.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Found Sunday on my commute to work smack dab in the middle of the bike lane. I just happened to look down at this funny looking leaf, and proceeded to hit my brakes, turn around and pick this up:










I quickly realized that leaves don't have numbers on them. I turned it into the lost and found. You lost it, I found it. Money on the street is open season if you ask me. It could have been there 5 minutes or 5 days for all I know. So thank you to whomever paid for my Chinese take out we ordered at work that night.


----------



## specialev (Jun 17, 2011)

Here's a mystery item I picked up yesterday. I just about didn't pick this up as I didn't know what it was and was briefly worried it might be un-exploded ordinance. Then I thought that's exactly the sort of thing I'd want to have anyways. 

It's about 5-6" in length and 4" in diameter and is two piece construction. Solid metal, not sure what kind (I haven't put a magnet to it), it weighs a lot, close to 40 lbs by my guess, one end is threaded and there some internal passage ways from the open end. 

Total mystery as to what it is.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have no clue what that is but it's pretty cool. I can't wait til someone who knows chimes in.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Wow, that is a weird one. It looks like it could be some kind of shower head/sprinkler but 40lbs! Really?


----------



## specialev (Jun 17, 2011)

I think I figured it out. It's a pipe descaler for BIG pipes.

The one below is for 3/4" pipes:

3/4? Drain Jetter Power Nozzle 35/30 Split | Abtech Nozzles


----------



## specialev (Jun 17, 2011)

Here's a better site.

High Pressure Nozzles | Sewer Nozzle | Jetter Nozzles


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Looks like you have a valuable item to list on ebay.

I found a hunter orange bandanna, new in package. Price tag: $2


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^^ They don't exactly give them away! Likely lost by the local municipal sanitation department. Might consider giving them a call?


----------



## fuji tahoe (Sep 30, 2015)

well i have found a whole array of things on my commute..wrenches sockets a real nice hammer.. but i have lost a few things also but luckily i found one of them.. it was a $100 winning lottery ticket..i had to back track the 5 miles i just rode and 1/2 back i found it on a lawn..most recent find was yesterday and it was a 1/2 to 3/8 converter extension craftsman


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Found a padded cap with ear flaps today. Might become handy this winter.

A while ago I also found a VW logo that apparently fell off a car. Fits the current news reports concerning their engineering quality :8


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

I found someone's credit card yesterday. Went on a shopping spree and got all kinds of goodies...

Kidding. Called in and canceled the card for the card holder and cut it up. I was tempted, though...


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

That jet nozzle thing is a trip. bummer that it's probably been cleaning poo out of sewer lines for a few years. Were you wearing your gloves? :lol:


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

cyclingdutchman said:


> Found a padded cap with ear flaps today. Might become handy this winter.


I've found a nice Columbia had that I still wear



cyclingdutchman said:


> A while ago I also found a VW logo that apparently fell off a car. Fits the current news reports concerning their engineering quality :8


Yup, I've found a VW Logo too. The large circular one that goes on a VW Bug. That thing kicked around our kitchen for YEARS - Hmmm, I'm thinking Halloween costume



blockphi said:


> I found someone's credit card yesterday. Went on a shopping spree and got all kinds of goodies...
> 
> Kidding. Called in and canceled the card for the card holder and cut it up. I was tempted, though...


 Yup, been there, done that too.

Most recently, I found a very nice apple 35 miles into a hard 50 mile ride. It was the best apple I've had all year. OK, it was actually theft but not quite as bad a going on a shopping spree with a found credit card. Damn that apple was good. Similar to Honeycrisp. The tree was loaded.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^ If the tree overhung the road right of way, it might not be considered theft.


----------



## ljracer (Nov 6, 2009)

*commute treasure*

Found a nice G-SHOCK watch today in excellent condition....

looks like someone left it on top of their car and drove off.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^Nice! I stopped today on the hill to breathe and check out a tire pressure gauge I had seen for a few days. It was a high quality unit that went over 100 psi, but was busted.


----------



## ljracer (Nov 6, 2009)

Found a lifetime supply of new dust masks.
All set for my honey-do list!


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^ :lol: 

a lifetime supply of anything is good I guess.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Sweet find on the dust masks. Recently I've found:
A pair of rubberized work gloves - might actually be a good waterproof riding glove option
A bag of wonderbread hotdog rolls - brought it home and fed it to the chickens, they loved it.
A pair of flip-flops - not your dollar store variety, nice ones.
(seems like there was one more thing)


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

One of the neighborhoods I ride through to avoid main roads s a lot nicer than the one I live in, and their trash day is Tuesday...

Four years into the route, these people throw away nothing that isn't trashed. I stopped looking as I ride a long time ago.

One night this summer, I'm headed home when an odd skip that had been occurring at the cassette for a few days turns into a full on constant problem, and I pull. Turns out my ingenious thought that I've probably been cranking the retainer nut way too hard for no reason for thirty years were wrong. It came loose in just four days.

Cassette barely held on, I start to pull away. As I slowly accelerate past the next driveway, I see a (mostly) stainless grill beside the garbage cans. I lhink "meh", though my grill dates to the 80's, has gone through four burners, and one of the valves was starting to act up.

An hour later, I'm in the garage wondering where the hell are my Oakley's. I pulled my gear off the bike and was in the house before I realized I couldn't remember taking them off. I wasted thirty minutes searching for them before I realized the last thing I did before fiddling with my helmet as I was preparing to pull away from my roadside repair was to set them on my seat.

Twenty minute drive, I'm back at the scene of my stupidity. They were right where I knocked them off into the street. They had not been run over, and the runners and walkers hadn't spotted them in the dim morning sky.

I turn around, and drive past that driveway again. The grill looks better in my headlights, but won't fit in the back. I think about it during the drive back.

I rush back with the trailer and the garbage truck is grabbing the cans at the house where I fixed my drivetrain, and hits the grill house next. I grab the grill and get the hell out of his way.

Not a great grill (Brinkman), but the stainless lid cleaned up great, and the thermometer and self ignition works. It has a side burner which my old grill did not have, and the grilling surface is about 30% larger. The burners and valves are in great condition. Love it.

The previous owner apparently prefers to throw grills away instead of cleaning them. Had to take it to a car wash for some high pressure spraying to get the gobs of grease and carbon out of it, but it was worth it. Almost no rust. A number of loose bolts that I remedied with nylock nuts I always have on hand. About two and a half decades newer than my old grill.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

^^Score! You inspired me to start watching more closely on garbage day (tomorrow). Maybe I should hitch up Bob tonight for good measure.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice find Flamingtaco, did they leave you any propane for it? I have found absolutely nothing of use lately...bypassed half a badminton racket and a nearly new granny smith apple, that's about it.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

^^Define "nearly" new. :lol: Missing a bite or showing some age?

I passed by a hubcap that would fit my truck but I already have a spare.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I agree^^^ Awesome... Only thing is, the Nylok nuts are gonna melt.


----------



## cgrutt (Dec 14, 2015)

NYrr496 said:


> I agree^^^ Awesome... Only thing is, the Nylok nuts are gonna melt.


Hey nice signature, you wouldn't happen to be a former NYF member would you?


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

cgrutt said:


> Hey nice signature, you wouldn't happen to be a former NYF member would you?


Nope. I don't even know what that is.


----------



## cgrutt (Dec 14, 2015)

NYrr496 said:


> Nope. I don't even know what that is.


Sorry my bad. It's a gun forum. Another guy with same signature and avatar used to be an active member there.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

cgrutt said:


> Sorry my bad. It's a gun forum. Another guy with same signature and avatar used to be an active member there.


Wow. What a coincidence.


----------



## ljracer (Nov 6, 2009)

Way to score a sweet grill!!

I found a 7th generation IPOD nano that had been run over a couple of times. Basically it works fine with bluetooth and 16GB capacity. But the screen is fairly cracked. $10 bucks for a new screen off EBAY and good as new!

I also found a go pro knock off a while back. Someone was using it as a moto helmet cam and it the mount adhesive failed. 

It is a 1080P with wifi and 32 GB card. It took me a few (commute) days to find all the parts but now it's complete except the battery lid. But since it came with the water proof housing that part isn't really needed.


----------



## stingray (Mar 12, 2014)

This week I found a ring of keys still in a trunk lock. I took them to the nearest house and handed them to the elderly resident. She was thrilled nearly to the point of tears. That was a treasured moment.


----------



## ljracer (Nov 6, 2009)

stingray said:


> This week I found a ring of keys still in the trunk lock. I took them to the closest house and handed them to the elderly resident. She was thrilled nearly to the point tears. That was a treasured moment.


That's awesome!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Bypassed a massive pipe wrench recently - I was too lazy to stop in the snow/cold, and to carry an extra 10 pounds. Of course as soon as I passed it by, I was sure I would have pipe trouble.


----------



## stingray (Mar 12, 2014)

I spotted a stainless steel kitchen sink on the side of someone's house who was remodeling. I asked if I could have it for my vegetable washing station in my garden. I did not carry it home on the bike -- I came back later with the car (what wimp).


----------



## DaveRider (Jul 14, 2014)

I lost a screw-in stud from my clipless shoes once in the desert. I found the stud a few months later & screwed it back into my shoe.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

^^Maybe you should pickup a powerball ticket since finding a screw in the desert seems about as likely.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)




----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

^^To go with breakfast burrito? 
More Deer Head!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I found a lemonade stand run by a bunch of kids today on my ride home. Refreshing after a long day at work.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I found a 1/3 full bag of Extra Super Large Campfire Marshmallows. They were still soft but I passed.


----------



## Fiskare (Sep 5, 2008)

I found a DVD. "Black Chicks That Ride The White Meat". Gotta love the use of the word "that".....so as to fully objectify the women. And my mom in law saw it and gave me a very unpleasant stare. I tried to explain but soon just gave up. My wife laughed at all of this. My mom in law not so much.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2016)

We (my dog and I) pick-up two miles of county road. Lots of useless broken crap. On the ride home I really focus on wildlife on the trail (really the best treasure) and wild fruit when it's in season (wild plums, mulberrys and occasionally mushrooms).


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I've been seeing this metal thing for about a month down the 6 or 7 foot drop beyond the shoulder of the road... I have an irrigation ditch running through my property and I've been kicking around options for making a little foot bridge so I don't have to keep jumping over the thing. This hunk of metal looked close to the right size, so I finally stopped in the Jeep the other day to check it out. It was a super heavy steel rear gate thing for a trailer of some kind... maybe 2 feet by 5 feet. It was all I could do to lug it up to the shoulder of the road and into the Jeep... heavy. Easiest bridge I ever built.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

And free. Can't beat that.


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

tools. i think mechanics leave ratchets and sockets in engine compartments and they get scattered..

funny, i find mostly 1/4" 1/4" drive sockets..i dont even pick them up anymore.


----------



## specialev (Jun 17, 2011)

I was just thinking that I hadn't found anything good in a while and bang! Another pair of SnapOn pliers! This pair is in nice shape too! Hasn't even been run over.


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

Porta-potty. Just in time. Used it. Bless construction zones!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Nothing good lately...bypassed a coloring book this morning - kids throw the darndest things out the window! Stopped at a Pilot pen (my favorite), but it was jacked, so I left it behind. Should have stopped for the striped eggplant in the gutter, but I was going uphill.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

i find all sorts of metal and glass and the best part is i don't even have to stop, my tires pick them up for me!


----------



## stingray (Mar 12, 2014)

I found two bucks yesterday. Over the years of walking and riding, I've easily found over a hundred dollars in coins and bills.


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

Well look at the pro. Gettin' paid to ride. 

I saw a crashed ufo the other day. I tried to take a picture of it but my phone suddenly lost power. It was weird. In hindsight it might have been a drone. It was in Roswell, NM though so....


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

specialev said:


> I was just thinking that I hadn't found anything good in a while and bang! Another pair of SnapOn pliers! This pair is in nice shape too! Hasn't even been run over.
> 
> View attachment 1079415


That's a really nice find. If I remember right, those are like 60 bucks.


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

Ok, I feel kind of bad about posting that. And I apologize.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Sheeeeit... If I would have found that, I would have posted it.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

As long as it isnt politics or religion


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Buster Bluth said:


> Ok, I feel kind of bad about posting that. And I apologize.


Really can't make out what it is. Grilled mermaid?


----------



## stingray (Mar 12, 2014)

Nebraska quarter, tails side up.


----------



## rashidkpc (Oct 18, 2010)

Found this knife and this bag. Found the knife a few weeks ago, but its still sitting on my desk at work. Just found the bag today

The bag is actually fairly cool, has 2 big zippered pockets with a divider and a bunch of small organizational pockets on the back. I might start using it for tools for the travel bike.


----------



## stingray (Mar 12, 2014)

Found what appears to be a new jogger's Adidas cap.


----------



## rashidkpc (Oct 18, 2010)

This ~7" pair of vice grips


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I just found a plier. If I ever have to pull half a tooth I`ll be all set.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I bet the other half isn't far away.


----------



## honez1414 (Jan 11, 2011)

A brand new Penn tennis ball. The kiddos thought it was the coolest thing ever. Still bouncing off the walls through the house.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

The corpse of the last snail who thought he could outrun me.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Walking my dog, I found a registration for a pickup truck two towns over. Guess I could mail it to the guy. Has his address on it.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Brand new craftsman 1/2" drive ratchet. Couple o dings, but still nice. Win.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Easy enough to carry. Got some strange looks. Didn't do much for my aerodynamics. Warm though. Could be useful in Florida today.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Hilarious! Might have to wear one in the next downpour, just for laughs and goodwill.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

bedwards1000 said:


> Easy enough to carry. Got some strange looks. Didn't do much for my aerodynamics. Warm though. Could be useful in Florida today.


Keep it for your frozen lake crossings this winter just in case!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2016)

leeboh said:


> Brand new craftsman 1/2" drive ratchet. Couple o dings, but still nice. Win.


 Use it 'til it breaks then get your warranty replacement. I buy some good tools and some cheap tools, but if I know it might break it comes from craftsman (unless I need a really good one then I buy a snap-on).


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Forster said:


> Use it 'til it breaks then get your warranty replacement. I buy some good tools and some cheap tools, but if I know it might break it comes from craftsman (unless I need a really good one then I buy a snap-on).


Yep Craftsman still has the lifetime warranty right? I've gotten a few sockets replaced in the past, easy peasy!


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> Keep it for your frozen lake crossings this winter just in case!


People have recommended that I wear one even before I posted this pic.



EugeneTheJeep said:


> Yep Craftsman still has the lifetime warranty right? I've gotten a few sockets replaced in the past, easy peasy!


I was in Sears and the salesman told me that Craftsman stopped making tape measures because people would buy 1 and break it to get a free replacement when the blade wore out.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Ok since I am a paddler I unfortunately have to tell you that that thing is not so good. It is missing a strap that goes between your legs to prevent it popping over your head when you fall in the water. 

And concerning your cycling over the ice: It will help you but even better would be a long ladder, because that will enable you to crawl back onto the ice. When you are totally in the water it will be -very- hard to get out by yourself. Best would be to carry a climbing axt like people use to climb icewalls or something.

I have something on-topic too:
Found a helmet in the toilet for handicapped people at work where I always change. I took in into my office and put up a note, guy came to pick it up 2hrs later and was thankful that I took care of it. We cyclists have to stick together


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

cyclingdutchman said:


> Ok since I am a paddler I unfortunately have to tell you that that thing is not so good. It is missing a strap that goes between your legs to prevent it popping over your head when you fall in the water.


Not only that but it is uncomfortable as **** to paddle on one of those stupid things. That's the kind of life jacket that gets stored in an inaccessible place to keep you legal. Most of our boating is in sit on kayaks where jumping off and swimming is part of the day.



cyclingdutchman said:


> And concerning your cycling over the ice: It will help you but even better would be a long ladder, because that will enable you to crawl back onto the ice. When you are totally in the water it will be -very- hard to get out by yourself. Best would be to carry a climbing axt like people use to climb icewalls or something.


 I think a ladder would kill my chance at any KOMs. I'm counting on the flotation of the fatbike tires.!! When I'm skating on unknown ice I carry these: https://www.amazon.com/Frabill-Deluxe-Retractable-Ice-Picks/dp/B004D1PUTS


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Ok I should have known that you take care bedwards :thumbsup:


----------



## rlee (Aug 22, 2015)

Found a licence plate on my commute. I propped it up so the owner could see it. A couple days later I realised that the one of my trailer was missing, I had gone to the dump the week before. And yes it was still there.


----------



## stingray (Mar 12, 2014)

I came upon a BBQ with a free sign. I could not pass it up -- it looked like it had been used just once. What a find! I almost bought a Weber Smokey Joe last summer, but balked when I saw the price tag. I was going to come back later and pick it up with the car, but was not sure it would be there when I returned. Because it had a latch that locked the lid I grabbed the handle and pedaled home.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^Nice find, and tricky transport, Stingray!


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

Harold said:


> I found a lemonade stand run by a bunch of kids today on my ride home. Refreshing after a long day at work.


Is that...Ice T?

LOL.


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

Not sure if another cyclist dropped this but found this on the side of the road. Seems a bit excessive as part of your carry kit.


----------



## 1242Vintage (Dec 7, 2013)

My commute route takes me right by a mini-storage. Just down the road is the best spot for roadsaide treasures. Apparently folks put small and odd stuff on the top of their car or on the fender of their trailer and forgetfully drive out of the mini storage. Have come home with tackle boxes, complete with beer inside, fly rods, sports equipment, many tools, backpacks, flashlights, purses and wallets (which I attempt to reunite with owner) and lots of other odds and ends. 

In another life I worked construction mostly on interstates. Best spot for treasure is the ditch alongside on ramps. Lots of stuff gets shaken off trucks and vehicles as they accelerate and merge onto the freeway. When I was young and very poor I filled my tool box this way at a particular good spot on Interstate 5 in California at some desolate spot called Kettleman City.


----------



## sknhgy (Jan 18, 2008)

$470 in a bank envelope with a deposit slip. I gave it back and sometimes wish I had kept it.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Yesterday morning I almost hit a piece of metal. I stopped and walked back to throw it away. When I had it in my hands it looked familiar...turns out it is a seatpost clamp! How on earth do you loose that without noticing it??


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Magnetic amber safety flasher in good working order. Although I wouldn't trust the magnet based on it being on the side of the road.


----------



## SlipSpace (Feb 3, 2014)

That'll be handy for when you get a puncture


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

Unexploded North Korean Nuclear Missile. Didn't bother trying to bring it with me.


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

Buster Bluth said:


> Unexploded North Korean Nuclear Missile. Didn't bother trying to bring it with me.


False alarm. It was a work boot.


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

This morning at about 5:20 am I came across a really nice baby stroller, folded down, just sitting on the side of the road getting wet in the rain. Nobody was around. I left it because:

1. It's hard to carry a baby stroller on a bike.
2. I don't need a baby stroller.


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

^
I hope there wasn't a kid in the stroller.


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

If there was he/she was folded pretty flat!


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

woodway said:


> If there was he/she was folded pretty flat!


Was there a circus in town recently? Some of those carny people are pretty flexible.


----------



## zooey (Oct 31, 2016)

Car version of yard sale.

Surprisingly, it appeared that the guy only got the wind knocked out of him and a small stream of blood coming from his nose. Looked a lot worse from the outside. The firefighters were really taking their time with their hydraulic splitter thingee, attempting to extract the driver from the rear driver door. He was pretty big and the seat didn't recline back that much. I was one of the first there, and noticed he had no seat belt and the seat was fully reclined.

Scenario: He was going in the direction that I'm facing, sped up, turned left sharply and smashed into the raised median, did a counter-clockwise spin, and smashed passenger-door-first into steel pole that holds up the traffic light. Took out the boxes that control the traffic, which are laying in the foreground.

The car's battery was flung pretty far. Physics... also, now I understand why electric cars are still shaped like internal combustion cars (mainly to pass the same safety tests).


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

Yesterday I found an Estes model rocket beside the curb. It's missing the top and the parachute but otherwise in great condition. Surprised it didn't get run over. I'll probably fashion a nose cone for it and give it yo my 9.5 year old nephew. 

Sent from my C6916 using Tapatalk


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Hey, I lost an Estes model rocket about 40 years ago when I was 10. Do you think it could be the same one?  Those things are wicked hard to keep track of when they go out of site. you can probably grab a nose cone when you pick up the new engines that you will need.


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

djork said:


> Yesterday I found an Estes model rocket beside the curb. It's missing the top and the parachute but otherwise in great condition. Surprised it didn't get run over. I'll probably fashion a nose cone for it and give it yo my 9.5 year old nephew.
> 
> Sent from my C6916 using Tapatalk





Buster Bluth said:


> Unexploded North Korean Nuclear Missile. Didn't bother trying to bring it with me.


Hmmm...coincidence? Or...?


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

In the last three days I have seen:

- A razor scooter that was laying in the bike lane (I stopped to move it)
- A full bottle of sunscreen (this was on a rainy Seattle day). Kept this one, maybe someday the sun will come out here and I will need it.
- A five gallon plastic gas can (empty, not that I could have carried it if it was full)

My new commute route is not as nice as the previous routes but there is more interesting stuff on the road.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

I found something today that I dont know the english word of, here are 2 pics:

https://goo.gl/photos/NwstWHqQczPV9R3Q7
and
https://goo.gl/photos/RyeEcEeZBxqdqPSx7

I am sure I will be able to use it someday. Already gave it a place in the bikelab.

What is it called actually?


----------



## stingray (Mar 12, 2014)

In the last five years I have found two cell phones while commuting on my bike. One was an iPhone. It had been driven over a few times so the screen was cracked and no longer worked. The other phone was fully functional with the screen still glowing in the bushes where I found it. I worked hard to reunite the iPhone with its owner, but failed. The functional phone had no password so I dialed the number labeled "MOM".

I learned a lot when I returned the phone to the owner. She explained that someone grabbed her purse off the back of her chair at a bar. The thief used her credit card to buy gas and groceries at several stores within the an hour. The police explained this is the M.O. for thieves because they need quick purchases with low security so they can dump the card before it is reported.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

cyclingdutchman said:


> I found something today that I dont know the english word of, here are 2 pics:
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/NwstWHqQczPV9R3Q7
> and
> ...


A screwdriver. Very Germanic, that two words as one.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I guess it is an awl.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

chazpat said:


> I guess it is an awl.


I can't tell from the photos if it has a blade or a point. If a point its, an awl or an alignment tool to line up bolt holes.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks guys! It has a pointed head so its an awl. Ran a google images search on awl and fits perfectly.

First time a translation tool couldnt help me.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

lol, I couldn't remember how to spell "awl", tried all kinds of spellings before I got it right. I wanted it to have four letters.


----------



## WMBigs (Jul 11, 2009)

I found a small drone this week.


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

WMBigs said:


> I found a small drone this week.


Oddly enough I am considering using a drone to deliver my briefcase to/from work. Will lighten my load considerably on the the route.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

stingray said:


> In the last five years I have found two cell phones while commuting on my bike. One was an iPhone. It had been driven over a few times so the screen was cracked and no longer worked. The other phone was fully functional with the screen still glowing in the bushes where I found it. I worked hard to reunite the iPhone with its owner, but failed. The functional phone had no password so I dialed the number labeled "MOM".
> 
> I learned a lot when I returned the phone to the owner. She explained that someone grabbed her purse off the back of her chair at a bar. The thief used her credit card to buy gas and groceries at several stores within the an hour. The police explained this is the M.O. for thieves because they need quick purchases with low security so they can dump the card before it is reported.


I've found at least 3-4 working cellphones and countless smashed ones.
https://thecandidcyclist.blogspot.com/2015/07/funny-story.html



cyclingdutchman said:


> Thanks guys! It has a pointed head so its an awl. Ran a google images search on awl and fits perfectly.
> 
> First time a translation tool couldnt help me.


Or it could be a shiv. Do you live near any prisons?

Today I thought I found a leatherman but it was only the case and a cheap one at that.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Within the last week:
1 Broken flip phone, beyond hope
2 Wrapped KIND bars, Dark Chocolate, Nuts & Sea Salt.
1 Small packing tape dispenser with tape.


----------



## zooey (Oct 31, 2016)

Only thing I've found recently that was worth stopping to check out were a pair of red, white, and blue colored safety glasses.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Oh yeah, I found a pair of amber safety/riding glasses too. Not even scratched up yet (more than most of my other ones) I've actually worn them on the last few gloomy days and it makes it seem sunnier.


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

I always wonder how many phones bike commuters must find. I've probably found a half dozen or so, tracked down 3 owners and the others I dropped off at the respective carrier stores. I've not received (or really expected) any kind of reward, but the three I returned in person were all very grateful.


----------



## stingray (Mar 12, 2014)

I found one delaminated cross-country ski next to the road this morning, a fatal projectile for someone on a bicycle.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

I recently found an iPhone in the gutter after a rainy night into the morning. Surprisingly it still had a charge and worked. I could access texts since there was no screen lock, one of which declared the father of the owner and his number. I called it and told him he could find it at the local church nearby. First and probably the last time I will be called a saint. I was offered a reward, but I'll take the karma. 

This is another good reason to enable the location app on your kid's phone....


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

dbhammercycle said:


> First and probably the last time I will be called a saint.


Once more than the rest of us, I'd guess.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

As if the crosscheck weren't heavy enough I found Thor's hammer by the side of the road and had to bring it home.







Actually it's an Eastwing


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

I've found many coffee cups over the years. People forget they put it on the top of their car and drive off. How do I know? I've done the same thing.
The other day I was riding to a Mule Days festival in a town not far from my house. I found a rubber bungee cord, the heavy duty type, in damn good shape. I stopped and put it on the rack. Then I found another, and another, total of 6. Someone musta had them on the top of their trucks tool box. Don't know. And they're the perfect size for tightening the tire chains on my old 9N tractor. Will come in handy this winter when snow moving becomes a priority


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

- A Gerber folding knife in good condition. This One
- A smartphone in smashed condition - No SD card either. 
- A pair of vice grips - too rusted to use.


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

another rubber bungee cord. Big long heavy honker. Took a bit to tie it to the rack


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

A railroad spike and a big metal gear thingy - a scrappie must have had a loose load. I had no use for either.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I found 2 dollar bills in the pharmacy drive through.

And a sweet Nike Hat.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

A 15" Pittsburgh crescent wrench... just layin' there, nobody around...


----------



## stingray (Mar 12, 2014)

I found $160 yesterday.

I was cruising down a neighborhood thoroughfare and noticed a senior citizen across the street pulling a cell phone out of her pocket all the while paper money was fluttering to the ground behind her. They were crisp new $20 bills, the kind you get from a cash machine. I waited for traffic to clear, scooped-up the bills, returned them to her and rolled away. Absolutely stunned, she had no words.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

stingray said:


> I found $160 yesterday.
> 
> I was cruising down a neighborhood thoroughfare and noticed a senior citizen across the street pulling a cell phone out of her pocket all the while paper money was fluttering to the ground behind her. They were crisp new $20 bills, the kind you get from a cash machine. I waited for traffic to clear, scooped-up the bills, returned them to her and rolled away. Absolutely stunned, she had no words.


Lovely. Good on you!


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Reputation added to you for that!!



stingray said:


> I found $160 yesterday.
> 
> I was cruising down a neighborhood thoroughfare and noticed a senior citizen across the street pulling a cell phone out of her pocket all the while paper money was fluttering to the ground behind her. They were crisp new $20 bills, the kind you get from a cash machine. I waited for traffic to clear, scooped-up the bills, returned them to her and rolled away. Absolutely stunned, she had no words.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Hero, Stingray!


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

dbhammercycle said:


> A 15" Pittsburgh crescent wrench... just layin' there, nobody around...


Exactly what I use for headset nuts and old B/B fixed cups. Nice find.


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

Not too long back I saw an old road bike on one of my dirt road endeavors. I stopped to take a look and decided to go get my truck. It appears someone tried to ride it missing a rear tire. Wheel shot. However I had a spare 27". New chain, freewheel, tires, etc. made it a functioning bike. I took it for a spin and decided to keep it. But I was made an offer and made my investment back. Damn the bad luck. A good beater is nice to have around. I didn't even have a chance to take pics
BTW, KHS Gran Sport, guessing from the late '70's to mid '80's. Ten speed. Most likely made by Giant. Said made in Taiwan, R.O.C. on the head tube sticker.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Found a 5/8 socket in the gutter at a stoplight this morning. Can't have too many of those when you have a rusty Jeep built in the 70s. :thumbsup:


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

I got the GranSport back and paid less than I sold it for. Got some new wheels for it and made it a dang good bike for running around town.


Hi, my name is OlMarin and I'm a bike build-aholic


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

There was a nice pair of wingtips at a bus stop yesterday morning. My guess was they were purposefully left for a bus passenger in need of dress shoes. I didn't notice if they were gone on the ride home.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

A treasure trove on Wednesday: 1 pair of sunglasses, cheap but in good shape, 1 microSD card from a busted phone, and 11 cents.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

^^ I forgot about checking busted phones for SD cards. I just passed one yesterday. Make sure you format it before anything else...viruses. A common way to spread them is to leave an abandon thumb drive lying on the ground. SCORE on the 11 cents!

Speaking about viruses, what is the rule about roadside underwear. I've been passing a pair that appears to be in really good shape but I think there must be a rule.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Yesterday early evening, on the commute through the neighborhoods, it's trash day tomorrow. Apparently there's a family no longer in need of a Deuter Kid Comfort III... with the tags. That's 300 simoleans retail or 240 at REI currently. Crazy what people just throw away. No stains I can see, zero or very little wear, has the camelbak bladder. Why wouldn't you just donate the carrier? The salvation army will come and pick it up ffs. Esta loco en la cabeza, no?

I'm tempted to take the straps for another pack of mine and could still sell it, definitely could still donate it...


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

Gotten a few SD cards. iPad that I dropped off at an Apple place. Pair of glasses a couple of years ago that I still use for racing. Got a brand new fancy iPhone (8 maybe?). Still in great condition, I was able to call the owner and they came and picked it up. Plenty of other things.


----------



## Jfkma (May 1, 2018)

I once found a corndog on the side of the road. Does that count?


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Nope: Bomb squad tackles cyclist for rummaging through suspicious bag
https://globalnews.ca/news/4225723/bomb-squad-tackles-cyclist/


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

Citizen identity cards, drivers license, credit cards, blood donator cards, Health Service cards...
Glasses, DSLR optics hood, water bottles...
And some coins.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Stopped for a quarter, but bypassed the licorice stick. It made me want a piece though.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

mtbxplorer said:


> Stopped for a quarter, but bypassed the licorice stick. It made me want a piece though.


Go to Trader Joe's and get the brown bag of licorice. Imported from Australia or New Zealand. Can't remember which one. None better.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

mtbxplorer said:


> Stopped for a quarter, but bypassed the licorice stick. It made me want a piece though.


I was stopped at a red light yesterday and found a quarter. I think it is in the washing machine now.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

This nice Stanley ratchet find was in the middle of the newish green bike lane, which is between the right turn only lane and the straightaway lane. The light turned red, giving me a chance to go back for it. Almost made up for the yellow Dewalt packaging I stopped for only to find it was an empty hand tool hang tag.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

^^ Sweet. I stopped and picked up a very solid stainless steel grill grate last night. It was a little cumbersome on the bike but is probably a $25 grate. I'll add it to the camping collection.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

mtbxplorer said:


> This nice Stanley ratchet


I have that set, it's a nice set. Good find.


----------



## Megashnauzer (Nov 2, 2005)

half a roll of red duct tape.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2018)

Found a heavy duty (Irwin) utility knife last Thursday on the ride to work. I got a block from my office and a guy was panhandling with a sign that said "Anything Helps" so I took him literally.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Megashnauzer said:


> half a roll of red duct tape.


I have found the better part of a roll of gorilla tape before.

I found a pair of wire strippers in good working order on Friday.


----------



## Megashnauzer (Nov 2, 2005)

found a snorkel mask for diving yesterday. hoping to find fins and snorkel today.


----------



## Megashnauzer (Nov 2, 2005)

i found a 12mm socket yesterday.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2018)

Not a treasure, but I did spare someone a flat picking up a 3/8x6" lag bolt.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I found a nice pair of Craftsman slip joint pliers with no road damage. NICE.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

Found a set of JayBird wireless earbuds on the trail a couple days ago. Still work.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^Darn, I just had to buy new headphones last week! The first pair did not stay in my ears at all, so I returned them (thanks Staples) 5 minutes later for an over the ear type. These are getting harder to find, but there was one sitting alone on the shelf, and it rang in at $2.12. Sold.


----------



## Megashnauzer (Nov 2, 2005)

9mm craftsman wrench.


----------



## GT Fatty (May 19, 2006)

I've found two pairs of Oakley glasses this year! Pretty sweet! Random 83F day in Wisconsin; I saw like 40 snakes in 1 mile on my ride yesterday...almost all freshly smushed!


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

Saw this morning, harmonic balancer, someone is having a bad day!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

One of those chain saw tools with a wrench on one end and a screwdriver on the other. You can never have too many.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

^^How many chain saws do you have? LOL. I use to thing you could never have too many pair of slip joint pliers but I think I have found 5 pair along the road. Add that to the 3-4 I already had and I think I have too many.

I passed a tennis ball yesterday. Today I'll try to remember to pick it up for the pup.


----------



## Megashnauzer (Nov 2, 2005)

8mm deepwell craftsman socket.


----------



## Heist! (Aug 1, 2012)

Over the last 2 years:
$20

An HTC cellphone (used it as my bathroom reader until battery went kaput)

A salesmen’s checkbook, documents, various contents and personal items (turns out his car was broken into 20 miles away) 

About 1/8 ounce of MJ (in the garbage it went. No idea what it might have been laced with)

Gift card to Chipotle with about $6 left on it. 

Too many wired earbuds to keep count of. 


Riding in the city can be fun


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

In my area, most of the multi use pathway treasures resurface every spring...


----------



## Northern dave2 (Nov 22, 2018)

Not today, but the best thing this year was a 10 watt LED rechargeable marine spotlight; have to think of a way to mount it as a headlight.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

I always assumed a cyclist/commuter found this.

https://www.jhnewsandguide.com/news/top_stories/article_837d0591-1d9e-5eb3-96e2-b901e0e6978b.html


----------



## Megashnauzer (Nov 2, 2005)

i found a set of measuring spoons but i wasn't commuting, just out for a ride.


----------



## Frs1661 (Jun 9, 2008)

Last winter, I was riding up a large hill on my commute and got a minor bloody nose. Of course I didn't have any tissues. I continued riding with my head up at a weird angle to stop from dripping all over myself. I got to the top of the hill and found a full roll of toilet paper in the shoulder! I cleaned the blood off my face, plugged my nose with TP, and continued on.

Def. the most timely roadside find I've had.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Well I was getting ready to leave this morning and a glove was missing. No time to track it down, so I headed out. About 2 tenths of a mile through the subdivision I see what looks like a cycling glove - blue not traffic yellow, so not mine and I stop and pick it up. Around the corner about 150 feet away I find its mate! They are my size. Like manna from heaven.

I need a new battery in the Garmin too, but none was in sight, dang it! No $3000 Orbea electric bike just lying in the road either!


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

On my way home from work on Friday I found my best treasure to date...A chromebook! The build date indicates that it is less than a year old. The battery was stone dead but the screen wasn't cracked and everything seemed to be in good shape. I had no way to charge it until I got a USB-C cable on Monday. The operating system was missing but very easy to replace. That's kind of a relief for 2 reasons. It is wiped with no viruses AND there was absolutely no data to let me track it to an owner which I would have been compelled to do. My guess is that somebody left it on the top of their car. Now it is fully changed and functional. Woot! 

Yesterday I found a Xcelite alloy adjustable wrench and a nice Buck knife both in very good shape.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

If you take the laptop to an Apple Store would they be able to take the serial number and find the owner?

Just curious if it would be an issue if you take the laptop in for service.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

BrianMc said:


> Well I was getting ready to leave this morning and a glove was missing. No time to track it down, so I headed out. About 2 tenths of a mile through the subdivision I see what looks like a cycling glove - blue not traffic yellow, so not mine and I stop and pick it up. Around the corner about 150 feet away I find its mate! They are my size. Like manna from heaven.


Considering what my gloves smell like, I might have taken a pass on those! 



bedwards1000 said:


> On my way home from work on Friday I found my best treasure to date...A chromebook! The build date indicates that it is less than a year old. The battery was stone dead but the screen wasn't cracked and everything seemed to be in good shape. I had no way to charge it until I got a USB-C cable on Monday. The operating system was missing but very easy to replace. That's kind of a relief for 2 reasons. It is wiped with no viruses AND there was absolutely no data to let me track it to an owner which I would have been compelled to do. My guess is that somebody left it on the top of their car. Now it is fully changed and functional. Woot!
> 
> Yesterday I found a Xcelite alloy adjustable wrench and a nice Buck knife both in very good shape.


Wow, three big scores!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

dbhammercycle said:


> If you take the laptop to an Apple Store would they be able to take the serial number and find the owner?
> 
> Just curious if it would be an issue if you take the laptop in for service.


No, it is a Chrome book (Google).


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

dbhammercycle said:


> If you take the laptop to an Apple Store would they be able to take the serial number and find the owner?
> 
> Just curious if it would be an issue if you take the laptop in for service.


Well, it's not an Apple so I don't think that would help. I can't think of any good way to locate the owner that wouldn't involve even more effort on my part to not have a the laptop any more.  I already carried it 12 miles in my shorts, awkward. Bought a charging cable and installed an operating system. It was also found at a turnpike entry so it's likely that the owner isn't local.

I'm not the kind of guy that would take it in for service. I already took it apart to make sure the battery wasn't crushed and wouldn't catch on fire when I charged it.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Haha, speed reading in the morning.... I gotta slow down and pay more attention.

Yeah, I don't think Google cares...


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

If the owner wiped the OS then they wouldnt be able to use their google account to find the chromebook. But if you install chrome OS, it might ID the device as being associated with someone elses google account and not allow you to log in on that device. @ least thats what ive gathered being kind of familiar with google and chromebooks....


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

My first experience with a Chromebook was Friday when I found one. I can't imagine why somebody would wipe an OS and throw a computer on the side of the road. 

I must say it is amazingly easy to restore one from scratch. I was impressed. The device didn't seem to have any complaints about me creating my account and logging in.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

bedwards1000 said:


> My first experience with a Chromebook was Friday when I found one. I can't imagine why somebody would wipe an OS and throw a computer on the side of the road.
> 
> I must say it is amazingly easy to restore one from scratch. I was impressed. The device didn't seem to have any complaints about me creating my account and logging in.


Sounds like it was stolen and ready to be sold. Disposed of when someone saw a cruiser?


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

^^I guess that could be one explanation of why it was wiped. But nothing raises suspicion more then heaving a laptop out your window within view of the popo. I also doubt the police spend much time trying to recover stolen laptops. I'm still going with" blew off somebody's car roof.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

*Samsung Galaxy S9*

So, I topped the dollar value of the laptop I found a few weeks ago. I usually don't even stop for phones I see on the road because they are all smashed up but this one looked good. Samsung Galaxy S9, 32G It had some superficial cracks but the screen was intact. I confirmed it powered on and brought it home. When I got there I called the most recent number on the list and got the daughter of the owner. Within an hour they had picked it up.

The offered me $40 for finding it which I of course refused. But I've learned that if somebody offers again that it would just be rude to refuse it. At least that is what I am going with. Everybody was happy.

Those phones go for somewhere around $700. I'm still using the lowly S7 which I bought for $150 on ebay.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

bedwards1000 said:


> ^^I guess that could be one explanation of why it was wiped. But nothing raises suspicion more then heaving a laptop out your window within view of the popo. I also doubt the police spend much time trying to recover stolen laptops. I'm still going with" blew off somebody's car roof.


Better hope they completely wiped all the child porn off.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

chazpat said:


> Better hope they completely wiped all the child porn off.


How do you know there was childporn on it?


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Because that could be another reason to ditch a laptop. No worries, It got a clean operating system.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

A medium sized shiny combination wrench - in 2 perfect halves! I didn't think you could break a wrench in half by running it over.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

My wife found 9/10s of a combination wrench last week. 

Hats, OMG I have found a lot of hats. They are usually in better condition than my own hats. I'm thinking over the years we have found 20 hats. The last one was a thin but fleece lined Milwaukee tool hat that fits great under a helmet and is warmer than any other helmet liners I had.


----------



## Northern dave2 (Nov 22, 2018)

Couple of years ago, an SK brand 19/21 mm flare nut wrench; I've got no use for it, but it's such a beautifully made tool I have to keep it. Also, over the years, a selection of 1/2" drive impact sockets--there's a heavy equipment garage not far away.


----------



## Megashnauzer (Nov 2, 2005)

found this cool lamp on the way home the other day







sorry. can't figure out how to rotate it.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Megashnauzer said:


> found this cool lamp on the way home the other day
> View attachment 1305289
> 
> sorry. can't figure out how to rotate it.


I am more trying to figure out how you transported it on your bike? ^^


----------



## Megashnauzer (Nov 2, 2005)

i had to go home and get the van. it's 6' tall and i didn't want to break it.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

A big pile of coiled cord Aqua Blue in color which led to a single line. I was going to ride to its end but a mile and a half later there was a Honda CRV with tow guys coiling it up from both directions. If I had started at the coiled pile I am guessing I might have started before them. I had other things to do so no loss.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

About same spot, a stubby Phillips screwdriver with some road rash.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

*Struck my fancy, but not me!*









The generic sniglet (word for a thing for which there is no word), is tiroid (maybe tyroid in Britain?). This one seems to fall in the serpentoid subclasss of tiroids. I pray to never be beside a vehiclle shedding a tread or blowing a tire. further along there were cuboids likely from the same tire.

As a piece of modern art, I'd title it "Death Throes" as it looks like it could be writhing.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

The tread on it looks pretty good. I wonder what happened.

Just this morning I found a blow off gun that was in better shape than the one I own.


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

I almost didn't stop to pick this up. Glad I did, turns out these things ain't cheap.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

^^Cool knife. I've found a of knives on the road but not lately.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey Train Wreck, is that a real spyderco?! ^^ lucky you!


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

cyclingdutchman said:


> Hey Train Wreck, is that a real spyderco?! ^^ lucky you!


I can't confirm since I didn't pay for it but I believe so. The quality is there, model is CPMS30V.


----------



## Mike Islander (May 1, 2020)

I found a book-sized leather "wallet" filled with credit cards and money. We returned it to the owner, who was an old man, via the mail. Four of his adult kids (looked like mobsters, all dressed in expensive suits) showed up at my house a few days later unannounced, asked me a few questions about how I got the wallet, thanked me for returning it, and gave me $20. It was kind of awesome and kinds of terrifying.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Mike Islander said:


> I found a book-sized leather "wallet" filled with credit cards and money. We returned it to the owner, who was an old man, via the mail. Four of his adult kids (looked like mobsters, all dressed in expensive suits) showed up at my house a few days later unannounced, asked me a few questions about how I got the wallet, thanked me for returning it, and gave me $20. It was kind of awesome and kinds of terrifying.


Did the ID in the wallet say Soprano?


----------



## Megashnauzer (Nov 2, 2005)

there's a small church type organ on the side of the road on my commute. trying to decide if i should get the van and pick it up.


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

ljracer said:


> View attachment 1034387
> 
> Found a lifetime supply of new dust masks.
> All set for my honey-do list!


Little did he know all the way back then in 2015.....


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

2 brand new, Milwaukee "Wrecker" Sawzall blades.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

*Give him an inch and he will take a foot*


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

Just found this today, little mini crescent wrench 








I should have grabbed the nice 6-8" dikes i saw a few days ago, next to a bag of zipties. My hope is original owner came back and found them, as they werent there when i went back today. Losing work tools can be a bummer if their your own, you get used to them and their feel if theyre good.


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

Over the years have found loads of tools including Snap-on ratchet, two bill folds with $680 dollars total, which were returned to owners. Nice Gerber pocket knife, that looked new. Riding down dirt road two days ago found these $180 Binoculars


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

ladljon said:


> Over the years have found loads of tools including Snap-on ratchet, two bill folds with $680 dollars total, which were returned to owners. Nice Gerber pocket knife, that looked new. Riding down dirt road two days ago found these $180 Binoculars


Nice!


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Ok technically it was not on my commute, but....

last Sunday I "commuted" to the kayaking club. On the way home I found a nice bicycle pump with pressure gauge. I tried it at home and it seems to work. Probably lost by someone who did not secure it in the clips with the velcrotape that come with most pumps.


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

Was actually walking, but found a well used pointing trowel, which has a wider blade than most newer ones. Brilliant find when you own a brick home.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

I just realise that I have found 5 wool hats already during the last weeks. 2 of them are even still worth something, because they are from a popular brand. So I am thinking of selling at least some of them now.


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

cyclingdutchman said:


> I just realise that I have found 5 wool hats already during the last weeks. 2 of them are even still worth something, because they are from a popular brand. So I am thinking of selling at least some of them now.


Ha ha ha. No offense man, but it appears your username is well chosen


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Speedy, no offense taken. But you are right, why the hassle. I think I donate them to the red cross or something. Also overhere there are enough people who can not afford a hat for 3-5€ 

Thanks for giving me the right direction 

@all, please give speedy's Post a like !

Oh and I am really Dutch, but living in Germany for work.


----------



## Megashnauzer (Nov 2, 2005)

found a sewing machine today. had to go back home and get the car. it's an old necci.


----------

